# Fresh From The Oven: iBasso P5 "Falcon"



## pekingduck

Haven't seen a new amp from iBasso for a while... Can't even remember when the P4 was released.
  
 The interesting thing about the P5 is that it's capable of being driven by an external power supply as shown in the photos above.
 Now there's even a bass boost (first?)
  
 Like the other P series amps, P5's op-amps and buf are swappable.
  
*Features:*
_Bass boost_: 100Hz +6dB
_Gain settings_: +0db/+6db/+9dB
_Power:_ 9V x 2 or external power supply of +/-15V
_Enclosure_: CNC
  
*Specs (Battery power):*
_Power (with buf634):_ 300mW @ 16Ω, 380mW @ 32Ω, 100mW @ 300Ω, 60mW @ 600Ω
_THD+N: _0.005% / 1kHz
_Stereo separation:_ 66dB
_S/N_: -112dB
_Battery life (9V 230mAH):_ > 12 hours
  
*Specs (External power supply):*
_Power (with buf634):_ 330mW @ 16Ω, 450mW @ 32Ω, 120mW @ 300Ω, 70mW @ 600Ω
_THD+N_: 0.012% / 1kHz
_Stereo separation_: 75dB
_S/N:_ -112dB
  
 No mention of price and availability.
  
 Source: http://www.mini-audio.com/content/?103.html


----------



## mitsu763

Thanks for posting this. After reading the rumblings in another thread I've been waiting on more info. I think this is a great concept and will most likely order one.


----------



## Paul - iBasso

The case of the P5 and the power supply are both CNC and as precise as you can imagine. The finish is hard anodizing. The PCB and parts are exceptional. The P5 will set a new standard. We like to see people happy and the P5 will make you happy.


----------



## OddJobs

paul - ibasso said:


> The case of the P5 and the power supply are both C&C and as precise as you can imagine. The finish is hard anodizing. The PCB and parts are exceptional. The P5 will set a new standard. We like to see people happy and the P5 will make you happy.


 
 Any word on cost and release date yet?


----------



## Paul - iBasso

oddjobs said:


> Any word on cost and release date yet?


 

 Very soon on both.


----------



## PChoon

this is a very handsome amp.
  
 Paul would you mind letting us know wat are the opamps included?
  
 Is the power supply available seperately or bought as a set?


----------



## Mooses9

very nice


----------



## Paul - iBasso

pchoon said:


> this is a very handsome amp.
> 
> Paul would you mind letting us know wat are the opamps included?
> 
> Is the power supply available seperately or bought as a set?


 

 There will be more information soon.


----------



## pekingduck

Not confirmed by iBasso but I heard from some Chinese forum that the amp and the power supply will cost RMB 2,499 (USD $399) and RMB 700 (USD $112) respectively.


----------



## CJG888

Ah, I see what is going on:

Gradually, it seems that all components with permanently-installed Li-Ion batteries are being phased out (e.g. DX100). We are left with the DX50 and 90 (removable Samsung battery), and a number of "legacy" amps which still have fixed batteries, (e.g. PB2). If (as it appears) the P5 has the option of removable 9V PP3s or a PSU (reminds one of Meier Audio), I suspect this has something to do with the reluctance of certain Chinese logistics companies to ship anything with Li-Ion cells in...


----------



## Paul - iBasso

cjg888 said:


> Ah, I see what is going on:
> 
> Gradually, it seems that all components with permanently-installed Li-Ion batteries are being phased out (e.g. DX100). We are left with the DX50 and 90 (removable Samsung battery), and a number of "legacy" amps which still have fixed batteries, (e.g. PB2). If (as it appears) the P5 has the option of removable 9V PP3s or a PSU (reminds one of Meier Audio), I suspect this has something to do with the reluctance of certain Chinese logistics companies to ship anything with Li-Ion cells in...


 

 Most companies are not phasing out permanently installed batteries. We are not. It is dependent upon the type of equipment and purpose.


----------



## RedJohn456

paul - ibasso said:


> Most companies are not phasing out permanently installed batteries. We are not. It is dependent upon the type of equipment and purpose.


 

 Hi Paul
  
 Is this amp a higher model than the D-Zero Mk2? As an upgrade?


----------



## Paul - iBasso

It is totally different. It is a reference. The D-Zero Mk2 also does USB music. The MK2 is wonderful sounding for the price and purpose. It must be heard to be appreciated. The PB5 is strictly an amplifier.


----------



## Mooses9

I'm really lovin the style and design of the amplifier very fresh very new. Gives it a new revamped feeling.love the curves and edges


----------



## Paul - iBasso

mooses9 said:


> I'm really lovin the style and design of the amplifier very fresh very new. Gives it a new revamped feeling.love the curves and edges


 

 I was surprised by the final CNC and finish. It was a WOW. The fit and finish is among the finest I have seen on anything.


----------



## tin427

No balanced output 
 rather disappointed.


----------



## Mooses9

tin427 said:


> No balanced output
> rather disappointed.




This is true this is something I would have like to see something that would have made it keep up with the likes of the blackbird or the mk3b+ kind of a drawback.


----------



## burgunder

Ibasso allready have a balanced amp http://ibasso.com/products-detail.php?id=87


----------



## Mooses9

True but not in the more modern rsa/alo type connector not many cables have that kind of connection which means you have to have it terminated for that specifically. Vs if it was the alo kind. Just would be more easy.


----------



## HiFiChris

Any information about the P5's headphone jack's output resistance?


----------



## PChoon

hopefully its affordable for me... i'm thinking to sell my ALO National amp to get this.


----------



## Mooses9

pchoon said:


> hopefully its affordable for me... i'm thinking to sell my ALO National amp to get this.


 
 out of curiosity what is making you want to choose this over the national?


----------



## PChoon

mooses9 said:


> out of curiosity what is making you want to choose this over the national?


 
 The National is a very good amp. no doubt about it.
  
 Somehow it seems to lack the "X Factor". it doesn't make my toes tap.
  
 i'm thinking the P5 with a higher voltage and rollable op-amps i can achieve something i really like.


----------



## Mooses9

pchoon said:


> The National is a very good amp. no doubt about it.
> 
> Somehow it seems to lack the "X Factor". it doesn't make my toes tap.
> 
> i'm thinking the P5 with a higher voltage and rollable op-amps i can achieve something i really like.




I see if not the falcon you can look into the pot that's a great amp or the pic but it's a hard amp to find I personally think the PB2 is a better amp but think the falcon will be better but I don't know the price point.


----------



## PChoon

mooses9 said:


> I see if not the falcon you can look into the pot that's a great amp or the pic but it's a hard amp to find I personally think the PB2 is a better amp but think the falcon will be better but I don't know the price point.


 
  
 The Pot? i don't think i know of this amp. mind giving me a link?
  
 i have been looking to buy the RSA SR-71a. its one of my favourite but the price is too high.
  
 So looking at the P5 Falcon i got a strong feeling it might be the one i'm looking for.
  
 i'm a huge fan for big amps. so this has really triggered some sensory.


----------



## Mooses9

sorry i didnt mean pot lol i meant P4 it was auto correction on my phone haha, but i do agree it does sound like something that might be something that sounds like something you would be looking for.


----------



## PChoon

mooses9 said:


> sorry i didnt mean pot lol i meant P4 it was auto correction on my phone haha, but i do agree it does sound like something that might be something that sounds like something you would be looking for.


 
 One more "something" i will believe u... haha... i'm joking...
  
 hopefully this P5 can stop my urge of getting new amps(who am i kidding right?).
  
 hmmm... @Paul - iBasso i see that u guys have removed the product page for the P5 at www.mini-audio.com. will we see updates soon?


----------



## Mooses9

pchoon said:


> One more "something" i will believe u... haha... i'm joking...
> 
> hopefully this P5 can stop my urge of getting new amps(who am i kidding right?).
> 
> hmmm... @Paul - iBasso i see that u guys have removed the product page for the P5 at www.mini-audio.com. will we see updates soon?


 
 lol you gotta go to thew top with the amps then there is nowhere to go thats what i did, i went to the sr-71b and the ALO MK3-B kind of hard to go anywhere else from there haha


----------



## PChoon

mooses9 said:


> lol you gotta go to thew top with the amps then there is nowhere to go thats what i did, i went to the sr-71b and the ALO MK3-B kind of hard to go anywhere else from there haha


 
  
 those 2 are big amps.
  
 by any chance the SR-71B sounds the same as SR-71A?
  
 you can go for hugo? can't wait for the P5 to be launched.


----------



## Mooses9

I would definitely go for the sr71-B if I had a chance.

But I would also give the P5 a chance but the sr71-B is a major amp


----------



## PChoon

i read from the chinese forum they are having issues with the metal casing they had to do a re-production.
 so delays will be inevitable.


----------



## Mooses9

pchoon said:


> i read from the chinese forum they are having issues with the metal casing they had to do a re-production.
> so delays will be inevitable.


 
 well lets hope not forever


----------



## CJG888

You mean like the ES9018 desktop DAC...


----------



## Mooses9

exactly....


----------



## PChoon

hopefully they do not throw this into the can...


----------



## Paul - iBasso

It is moving along. No real problems.


----------



## PChoon

paul - ibasso said:


> It is moving along. No real problems.


 
 Yeah! thank you @Paul - iBasso


----------



## Mooses9

that is good to hear


----------



## OddJobs

Any update on cost and release date?


----------



## Paul - iBasso

oddjobs said:


> Any update on cost and release date?


 

 Soon. We are making sure that you get the best from the P5.


----------



## ch1n4

Paul I read somewhere that an amp in the d-lineup e.g. Ibasso D14 is coming. Is this wrong information without true background?
 You have quite a few portable amps and I don't really understand the differences between the D and P series. So am I correct if I assume the P5 is the top of the line (reference) amp of ibasso, which can be used with power supply but also portable with battery?


----------



## Paul - iBasso

ch1n4 said:


> Paul I read somewhere that an amp in the d-lineup e.g. Ibasso D14 is coming. Is this wrong information without true background?
> You have quite a few portable amps and I don't really understand the differences between the D and P series. So am I correct if I assume the P5 is the top of the line (reference) amp of ibasso, which can be used with power supply but also portable with battery?


 

 Thank you for asking. The D series has a dac along with the amp section. Yes another D series is coming along. The P5 is a reference product and it can run off of a battery or a special power supply.


----------



## RAFA

paul - ibasso said:


> Thank you for asking. The D series has a dac along with the amp section. Yes another D series is coming along. The P5 is a reference product and it can run off of a battery or a special power supply.


 
  
 I am really looking forward to this one.
  
 Could you also give a little more info on the new D series amp.


----------



## HiFiChris

Will the P5 have such a low output impedance like the DX90?
 Is the volume control going to be digital or analogue?


----------



## Mooses9

sorry if this has already been asked but can you roll the opamps like the p4


----------



## Paul - iBasso

mooses9 said:


> sorry if this has already been asked but can you roll the opamps like the p4


 

 Yes and the output impedance will depend upon the buffer used but it will be very low.


----------



## Mooses9

paul - ibasso said:


> Yes and the output impedance will depend upon the buffer used but it will be very low.


 
 cool thank you for the answer


----------



## ch1n4

really interesting amp... will be eying this.
 I only hope that price won't be too high....especially since European customers are really suffering because of the bad EUR exchange rates...


----------



## privilege15

Interesting. As I see it now if you would like to have a custom amp with a single-ended output - you may consider *P5*. If you need a balanced amp - go for *PB2*.
  
 PS I know PB2 has an SE output as well but I can't take it there seriously unfortunately. It still wins over some other portable amps which I've tested but in the end it's balanced "only" where all the power and sound quality come from.


----------



## privilege15

When?


----------



## CJG888

The circuit appears to have some superficial resemblance to the P4...


----------



## Paul - iBasso

cjg888 said:


> The circuit appears to have some superficial resemblance to the P4...


 

 Yes it does. There are multiple sockets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Other than that it is very different. We are almost there.


----------



## HiFiChris

Any information about the output resistance?


----------



## Paul - iBasso

hifichris said:


> Any information about the output resistance?


 

 It depends upon the buffer used or op amp if the buffer is bypassed. The P5 has an excellent circuit and there are no compromises on the quality of components.


----------



## grimtoothxxx

paul - ibasso said:


> Thank you for asking. The D series has a dac along with the amp section. Yes another D series is coming along. The P5 is a reference product and it can run off of a battery or a special power supply.




Hei, Paul. Im Very interest about Ibasso D14. Can you give me little information about the release date or month?

Because in my country, Ibasso D12 is out of stock.

Thanks Paul


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

P5 spotted:


----------



## PChoon

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> P5 spotted:


 
  
 the circuitry looks very nicely laid out...
 may i ask where did you grab that photo?


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

http://www.phileweb.com/news/d-av/201412/20/36127.html
  
 Its at a Japanese electronics show December 2014.


----------



## Paul - iBasso

There have been some changes since that P5. It sounds even better now.


----------



## PChoon

paul - ibasso said:


> There have been some changes since that P5. It sounds even better now.


 
  
 hi @Paul - iBasso will it be anytime now? 
  
 our hands and ears are itching!


----------



## Paul - iBasso

pchoon said:


> hi @Paul - iBasso will it be anytime now?
> 
> our hands and ears are itching!


 

 Pretty soon. Little tweaks before finalization.


----------



## uncletim

Will the power supply work 110/220v?


----------



## privilege15

I can't get the external power connector type from the pictures. Is it a standard one to be used with custom power supplies?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

paul - ibasso said:


> Yes and the output impedance will depend upon the buffer used but it will be very low.


 
  
 Could you please tell us more about all options we have with buffer and opamp? Big thanks. Any words about approx battery life with stock buffer/opamp? Really interessting amp!
  
  


stillevil said:


> I can't get the external power connector type from the pictures. Is it a standard one to be used with custom power supplies
> 
> 
> See here:


----------



## Paul - iBasso

h1f1add1cted said:


> Could you please tell us more about all options we have with buffer and opamp? Big thanks. Any words about approx battery life with stock buffer/opamp? Really interessting amp!


 

 The battery life will depend upon the buffers used or not used and op amps. It could be 6 hours to many more. Also there are many different 9 volt batteries and you will have a large variety to choose from. The power supply does boost the voltage even more and you get a little improvement in sound quality. Any op amps that work with the range of voltage on the P5 can be used and with buffers it is the same. This means there are many op amps that will work with the P5 so you can configure the sound as suits you.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Thanks for the answer, would be great for some "suggestions" or buffer / opamp kits from you, like use this powerful combo for headphones like Sennheiser HD800, or this for low impendance headphones like Grado RS2, or use this for custom IEMs which really sensitive for hiss (best with very low output impedance like less than 1 ohms). Can't wait to try and get this amp, hopefully we in Germany will get after offical release this amp soon too.


----------



## ch1n4

paul - ibasso said:


> The battery life will depend upon the buffers used or not used and op amps. It could be 6 hours to many more. Also there are many different 9 volt batteries and you will have a large variety to choose from. The power supply does boost the voltage even more and you get a little improvement in sound quality. Any op amps that work with the range of voltage on the P5 can be used and with buffers it is the same. This means there are many op amps that will work with the P5 so you can configure the sound as suits you.


 

 Because you mentioned the 9 volt batteries, can they get charged in the device? That would be very important for me, don't want to open the amp every time the batteries are empty.


----------



## Paul - iBasso

ch1n4 said:


> Because you mentioned the 9 volt batteries, can they get charged in the device? That would be very important for me, don't want to open the amp every time the batteries are empty.


 

 Yes, you can listen with the PS and charge at the same time. Li-Polymer can not be charged. They can be used but the charger is not to be used for them.  If you have non rechargeable batteries of the Li xxx batteries you can use them but when using the power supply they have to be taken out.
  
 The P5 and PS are CNC and manufactured to very tight specs.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Hello Paul,
  
 any news about release date? Sorry for bothering you, but I feel like a child in a candy shop, which is now allowed to grab some candy.


----------



## Paul - iBasso

h1f1add1cted said:


> Hello Paul,
> 
> any news about release date? Sorry for bothering you, but I feel like a child in a candy shop, which is now allowed to grab some candy.


 

 It will be the later part of this month.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Great looking forward.


----------



## Angular Mo

@Paul - iBasso

OT (my apologies)

Any advice on how to get my P4-Warbler's volume knob to the pot working more smoothly? after all these years of use, it has become kinda sticky.


----------



## Paul - iBasso

angular mo said:


> @Paul - iBasso
> 
> OT (my apologies)
> 
> Any advice on how to get my P4-Warbler's volume knob to the pot working more smoothly? after all these years of use, it has become kinda sticky.


 

 You can move it back and forth a number of times. If that does not work you can send it in for servicing. The cost is mainly the shipping as an service is relatively inexpensive.


----------



## pekingduck

Just noticed the P5 is now available for sale in China for RMB 2499 / USD $402 (amp only), or RMB 3199 / USD $515 combined with the external power supply.


----------



## PChoon

pekingduck said:


> Just noticed the P5 is now available for sale in China for RMB 2499 / USD $402 (amp only), or RMB 3199 / USD $515 combined with the external power supply.


 
  
 Nice Find!


----------



## Cotnijoe

Its a beautiful piece! What are the dimensions on it? I'd love to get my hands on them and stack them with the D14 if theyre of similar dimensions. Would be a handsome iBasso stack


----------



## PChoon

cotnijoe said:


> Its a beautiful piece! What are the dimensions on it? I'd love to get my hands on them and stack them with the D14 if theyre of similar dimensions. Would be a handsome iBasso stack


 
  
 haha... did u just jump here after i mention it?
  
 beautiful isn't it?
  
 and it can do amp rolling...


----------



## Cotnijoe

pchoon said:


> haha... did u just jump here after i mention it?
> 
> beautiful isn't it?
> 
> and it can do amp rolling...


 
  
 I've been sorta following up on it every few weeks. You gave me a gentle reminder as to see what the latest news on these are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 I also completely did not think about pairing it with the D14 for some reason... until now of course haha


----------



## privilege15

Unfortunatelly iBasso is dead silent about P5 regardless my email to them about the worldwide release date but at least I came across how the packaging would look like.
  
 The following shots are from a chinese retailer (click the image for better resolution):


----------



## Cotnijoe

Looks quite nice!

I talked to paul about it. He just says soon. Not sure why theres a such a delay with the international market. Maybe production of them is slow?


----------



## privilege15

It seems to me this delay is intentional due to D14 launch. I bet they are waiting until first sales of D14 are done first. Otherwise I don't see the point launching two products at the same time from marketing point of view.


----------



## Paul - iBasso

We are working on final tests and refinement. I would say the P5 is done now. Both the P5 amp and PS are CNC and do take longer to make. The fit and finish is second to none. It may sound biased but I assure you when you see the cases and then hear the results you will be amazed. We are happy with the total package. I think when the case is seen it will be a wow moment. A few more days.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Ill leave this here.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Not sure if the specs have been posted anywhere... im a little too lazy to check.
  
 but here they r from facebook:
  
The P5 Amplifier and Power Supply.

Power Source：Dual 9V batteries or P5 PS.
 Frequency Response: 16Hz~80KHz /-0.2dB.
 Signal to Noise Ratio：-121dB (A-wt.).
 Crosstalk: -72dB@32Ohm.
 Total Harmonic Distortion: 0.0018% (with 32Ohm loading).
 Output power: 660mW+660mW into 32Ohm when powered by 9V batteries, or 1000mW+1000mW into 32Ohm when powered by the P5 PS.
 Bass: 0dB/+6dB at 100Hz.
 Gain: 0dB/+4dB/+9dB.
 Battery Life: Depends on the OPAMP and BUF combination.
 Battery Charge Time: 8~16 hours with the P5 PS.
 External Power supply: +/-15V.
 Recommended Headphone Impedance: 8~300Ohm.
 Case dimension: 73W x 123L x 24H (mm).
 Weight: 201g


----------



## privilege15

cotnijoe said:


> Not sure if the specs have been posted anywhere... im a little too lazy to check.
> 
> but here they r from facebook:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Why do I have different numbers regarding output power taken from official page here: http://www.ibasso.cn/content/?29.html
  
 "P5 Test results: 
 Battery output power (buf634): 300mW / 16 Ohm, 380mW / 32 Ohm, 100mW / 300 Ohm, 60mW / 600 Ohm 
 External power supply output power (buf634): 330mW / 16 Ohm, 450mW / 32 Ohm, 120mW / 300 Ohm, 70mW // 600 Ohm"
  
 And what do 660mW+660mW and 1000mW+1000mW numbers mean anyway? It's a rhetoric question, I know what they mean but I would understand this kind of representation if it were a balanced amplifier. Since it is not balanced this representation seems a little weird to me. Wouldn't it be more meaningful to write something like 1320mW with battery and 2000mW with external power supply?


----------



## RAFA

It is a very beautiful device. This is something for listening around the house, semi portable. I need a DAC in a similar form factor.


----------



## audionewbi

Will I be able to use a pair of OPA637SM in it? I love portable audio and this just seems too good to be true, plus the added external PSU for a performance boost and the fact that ibasso always delivers at more than a reasonable cost, I just can't wait.


----------



## privilege15

I've already ordered another MUSES01 opamp for P5.


----------



## audionewbi

I got the muses01, it is super clean so I look more of a smoother sound of 627 with improved treble which is what is said to be offered by the opa637sm/opa627sm.


----------



## howdy

wonder how this sounds stacked with the DX90? im sure the dimension are similar. So if it takes 8-16 hours to charge how long does it last?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Battery Life: Depends on the OPAMP and BUF combination.


----------



## Cotnijoe

man theyre still not on the ibasso website...


----------



## privilege15

howdy said:


> wonder how this sounds stacked with the DX90? im sure the dimension are similar. So if it takes 8-16 hours to charge how long does it last?


 
 As for the SQ. It is a custom amplifier and it will sound as good as you manage to configure it to sound by finding perfect opamp/buffer match for yourself. Even in stock configuration it will outperform DX90 alone.
  
 Custom configuration is the beauty of this amp and a very good investment compared to buying fixed configuration amps. Every time you find yourself willing to try something new just change the opamp/buffer combo and check out the sound.


----------



## howdy

C'mon Paul drop some updates on this thread to. Between this and the DX80 thread the anticipation is killing me.


----------



## privilege15

howdy said:


> C'mon Paul drop some updates on this thread to. Between this and the DX80 thread the anticipation is killing me.


 
 What can I say...
  
 I already ordered one just now!!!!
  
http://ibasso.com/products-detail.php?id=293


----------



## howdy

stillevil said:


> What can I say...
> 
> I already ordered one just now!!!!
> 
> http://ibasso.com/products-detail.php?id=293


 
 awesome!
  
 wow, is it $530.00 for the amp alone?


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

stillevil said:


> What can I say...
> I already ordered one just now!!!!


 
  
 I honestly winced at the thought, USD $557 for the P5 comes to around $780 AUD, I think I'll wait a few years till our dollar catches up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


howdy said:


> awesome!
> wow, is it $530.00 for the amp alone?


 
  
 Comes with power supply and connecting cable


----------



## privilege15

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> I honestly winced at the thought, USD $557 for the P5 comes to around $780 AUD, I think I'll wait a few years till our dollar catches up


 
  
 Yep, it hurts me as well but what can I do. Posted a couple of ads on gumtree...selling my old couple of amps which I no longer use.
  
 PS Tax return comes in handy


----------



## audionewbi

if i was to want to install OPA627SM what would I need (better OPA637SM).
 I just dont know how the entire buffer concept works.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

audionewbi said:


> if i was to want to install OPA627SM what would I need (better OPA637SM).
> I just dont know how the entire buffer concept works.


 
  
 You need two buffer opamps. P5 takes DIP8 opamps, but the OPA637SM is a TO99, it would still fit just fine, you just gotta arrange the pins to slot in following the below diagram.
  

  
  
 Or you could buy the OPA637SM already attached to a DIP8 board like below, can buy on ebay or aliexpress.


----------



## audionewbi

does the buffer selection matter


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

audionewbi said:


> does the buffer selection matter


 
  
 Matters just as much as the main voltage opamps and virtual ground opamps, every opamp you swap will have a big impact on the sound. Playing with an amp that has swappable opamps can take over your life. You will want to keep buying new opamps to try, trust me I've been there.


----------



## Cotnijoe

@Paul - iBasso Just a suggestion. I think it might be cool for you guys to create a carrying case designed for the P5. For me, the P5 will become a transportable amp, and having a nice place to store it while I travel around might be nice.
  
 Also quick question. Does the P5 take its energy directly from the power supply? If I have the P5 connected to the PS but with no battery in the P5 itself, will it still function?


----------



## Paul - iBasso

cotnijoe said:


> @Paul - iBasso Just a suggestion. I think it might be cool for you guys to create a carrying case designed for the P5. For me, the P5 will become a transportable amp, and having a nice place to store it while I travel around might be nice.
> 
> Also quick question. Does the P5 take its energy directly from the power supply? If I have the P5 connected to the PS but with no battery in the P5 itself, will it still function?


 

 It takes it from the PS so you can use with or without batteries. There are so many cases on the market now that would work and are inexpensive I think we will leave it up to the purchaser. Thank you very much for the suggestion.


----------



## jamato8

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> You need two buffer opamps. P5 takes DIP8 opamps, but the OPA637SM is a TO99, it would still fit just fine, you just gotta arrange the pins to slot in following the below diagram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 There are circuits where the opa637 isn't stable.


----------



## howdy

Can you buy the amp with out the power supply?


----------



## lin0003

howdy said:


> Can you buy the amp with out the power supply?


 
 Don't think so, I'm under the impression that they come as a package. 
  
 I'm curious how much of an impact the power supply is going to have on the amp when it is used with IEMs.


----------



## howdy

Well I would only want the amp by its self.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

jamato8 said:


> There are circuits where the opa637 isn't stable.


 
  
 Thanks for reminding me, slipped my mind, for stability OPA637 should be used only with a gain greater than 5, so it won't be a problem with P5 on high gain which is 9, but shouldn't be used on the lower gain setting's of med, and low (4, 0).


----------



## audionewbi

Thanks Jamato and Trance for your tips. I heard one diy OPA637SM who did not disclose what he used inside beside the 637SM and ever since it has haunted me.
 I am willing to compromise and go with the OPA627SM, it is that I am not sure what comes inside the P5, do I need to order things separately, (eg the BUF and the opamp).
  
 I know i have to get the 627SM but I am not too clear on whether I need to get the BUF or it already comes installed. 
  
  
*edit: I just checked the manual and got my answer.*
  
 Manual link indicates that "OPA627*2, BUF634U*4, and BUF634P*4 are mounted on the P5"
  
  
 http://ibasso.com/uploadfiles/20150815/201508151829012550.pdf
  
 I think ibasso site has compatibility issue with chrome.


----------



## audionewbi

Manual link
  
 http://ibasso.com/uploadfiles/20150815/201508151829012550.pdf
  
 I think ibasso site has compatibility issue with chrome.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Honestly the stock config for the P5 is pretty epic, double stacked BUF634 are hard to beat as buffers imo. You could try swapping the amp stage from 627 to 637 for giggles, but would be restricted to high gain only. Or could leave 627 in amp stage, swap out buffer from stacked BUF634 to the OPA637 to see how they sound acting as buffers (again limited to high gain). Just way to many possibilities in configuration. Will drive you mad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Below is a pic of a prototype P5 that has been fully tricked out with Muses02 metal can, BUF634P, BUF03 metal can's and 4700uF capacitors. Also cool to note is the capacitor's are swappable thanks to a screw in post, didn't make it to production P5 though sadly.


----------



## audionewbi

I already have the portaphile 627x which already has 3 x OPA627 , 6xBUF634. What I miss is a little more treble energy which I hear OPA627SM offers.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

audionewbi said:


> I already have the portaphile 627x which already has 3 x OPA627 , 6xBUF634. What I miss is a little more treble energy which I hear OPA627SM offers.


 
  
 OPA637 or OPA637SM is an even better bet if your after more energy.


----------



## audionewbi

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> OPA637 or OPA637SM is an even better bet if your after more energy.


 
 All the reading I did so far tells me OPA637SM requires proper implementation and the few diyer i talked to cannot verify if in case of falcon simple opamp swapping will fully unleash its potential.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Might be a bit of a gamble, but there is a pretty good chance that it will work like a charm and you will be in audio heaven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I hope ibasso give the option to buy only the P5, the asking price is too high for me atm and I'm sure a large chunk of it is due to that power supply bundled.


----------



## CJG888

Will OPA637 work in the P4?


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

cjg888 said:


> Will OPA637 work in the P4?


 
  
 With P4 in high gain mode, then yes.


----------



## tomcourtenay

Anyone has it? Any reports about the sound quality?

Paul - iBasso is there any possibility to buy it without de PS as happens in China?


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

tomcourtenay said:


> @Paul - iBasso is there any possibility to buy it without de PS as happens in China?


 
  
 That's what I'm waiting for as well, I haven't bought because I don't need the power supply and it is driving up the cost, give me a lone P5 for ~$300 and I'm sold.


----------



## cheznous

Any way to source this in UK without importing myself?


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

cheznous said:


> Any way to source this in UK without importing myself?


 
  
 Nope, gotta buy from ibasso, at least for now, but don't worry about import fees as that get's taken care of.


----------



## cheznous

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> Nope, gotta buy from ibasso, at least for now, but don't worry about import fees as that get's taken care of.




Damn you Sir, got no more excuses now not to order.


----------



## privilege15

tomcourtenay said:


> Anyone has it? Any reports about the sound quality?




It is a DIY amplifier. It will sound as good as you make it. If you mean how good it is in stock, I yet to find out. It's still in transit.


----------



## tomcourtenay

stillevil said:


> It is a DIY amplifier. It will sound as good as you make it. If you mean how good it is in stock, I yet to find out. It's still in transit.




Yeah, i mean stock version, i think its difficult to beat the opa627 and buf634, perhaps with a muse01 or 02...

Im looking something to replace my Portaphile, which has a smililar configuration 3 opa627 and 6 buf634, the sound quality is great but the 4 hours of battery is a pain for me...


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

cheznous said:


> Damn you Sir, got no more excuses now not to order.


 
  
 It's best to email ibasso and ask first, all I know is it was like this when I ordered my DX90 a year ago.


----------



## jamato8

I have a P5 here now. My impression so far is that this is a top desktop amp in a portable package. I am running the buf634 in wide bandwidth and the opa627. I tried the transistor buffers that are supplied but prefer the buf634. Amazing what they have done. Looking inside is cool, all milled aluminum, no stamped out or extruded case on the P5 or PS and the fit and finish are the best I have seen and is as good as any high quality German or Swiss instruments. It has to be seen to be believed and then the sound. . . too cool.


----------



## Cotnijoe

jamato8 said:


> I have a P5 here now. My impression so far is that this is a top desktop amp in a portable package. I am running the buf634 in wide bandwidth and the opa627. I tried the transistor buffers that are supplied but prefer the buf634. Amazing what they have done. Looking inside is cool, all milled aluminum, no stamped out or extruded case on the P5 or PS and the fit and finish are the best I have seen and is as good as any high quality German or Swiss instruments. It has to be seen to be believed and then the sound. . . too cool.


 
  
 Thoughts on how they compare to other top tier portable amps like the ones from RSA, vorzuge, or ALO or cypher labs?
  
 And overall sound signature?


----------



## jamato8

cotnijoe said:


> Thoughts on how they compare to other top tier portable amps like the ones from RSA, vorzuge, or ALO or cypher labs?
> 
> And overall sound signature?


 

 It is competing with the micro Zotl and the Mojo V ps! The sound signature changes with the buffers and op amps used. The circuit seems totally neutral to me. I hear changes so easily to the sound it is astounding. It doesn't sound like a portable. 
  
 I haven't tried it yet but you can use the opa627 in the ground circuit.


----------



## Cotnijoe

jamato8 said:


> It is competing with the micro Zotl and the Mojo V ps! The sound signature changes with the buffers and op amps used. The circuit seems totally neutral to me. I hear changes so easily to the sound it is astounding. It doesn't sound like a portable.
> 
> I haven't tried it yet but you can use the opa627 in the ground circuit.


 
  
 oh boy... is it time for us to jump on the hype train...


----------



## jamato8

cotnijoe said:


> oh boy... is it time for us to jump on the hype train...


 

 Hype tends to have a negative connotation. I think once heard, with a good source, there will be a lot of agreement to the quality of the sound being heard.


----------



## jamato8

Using the discrete buffers that come with the P5.


----------



## audionewbi

This thing look crazy. IBasso couldn't conform if I can use a pair of opa627sm, I look forward to seen some kind Samaritan trying it out.


----------



## jamato8

audionewbi said:


> This thing look crazy. IBasso couldn't conform if I can use a pair of opa627sm, I look forward to seen some kind Samaritan trying it out.


 
 Sure it would work. Just have the pin out correct. I use a couple of different types of op amps in cans and have them in a bracket so the legs are set up correct to go into he socket. It is easy.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

audionewbi said:


> This thing look crazy. IBasso couldn't conform if I can use a pair of opa627sm, I look forward to seen some kind Samaritan trying it out.


 
  
 The first thing I'm going to do when I get a P5 is going to be all out metal can just for bragging rights, will probably be:
  
 Amp: 2xOPA627SM
 Buffer: 2xOPA637SM
 Ground: 2xBUF03AJ or HA2-5002-2 if I can find them.


----------



## jamato8

I didn't like the discrete buffers that come with the P5 at first. They take some burning in. After a few days they are sounding better and better. And wiith the dual buf634 biased to the wide bandwidth, the soundstage is very transparent, large and dynamic. This amp is a lot of fun as the rewards are great. 
  
 For power, I am finding that the volume control is about the same place as my home amp, depending upon the gain setting of course. Even with hard to drive headphones it acts like a home amp with plenty of power. I would say it use about 1/2 the of the potential volume. And while volume does in no way equate to the quality of sound, if you have quality of sound, then it is important to have plenty of voltage swing and current available, which this does.


----------



## audionewbi

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> The first thing I'm going to do when I get a P5 is going to be all out metal can just for bragging rights, will probably be:
> 
> Amp: 2xOPA627SM
> Buffer: 2xOPA637SM
> Ground: 2xBUF03AJ or HA2-5002-2 if I can find them.


that is too rich for my blood, looking forward to your finding


----------



## Paul - iBasso

More of the P5. Power & Precision.


----------



## theory_87

jamato8 said:


> I have a P5 here now. My impression so far is that this is a top desktop amp in a portable package. I am running the buf634 in wide bandwidth and the opa627. I tried the transistor buffers that are supplied but prefer the buf634. Amazing what they have done. Looking inside is cool, all milled aluminum, no stamped out or extruded case on the P5 or PS and the fit and finish are the best I have seen and is as good as any high quality German or Swiss instruments. It has to be seen to be believed and then the sound. . . too cool.


 
 How does it match up to fi.quest? and the battery life in you current config? Thank you in advance


----------



## jamato8

theory_87 said:


> How does it match up to fi.quest? and the battery life in you current config? Thank you in advance


 

 If you run biased buffers in the ground and in the buffer output, it pulls a lot of current. It also a few hours like this on the batteries. I haven't timed it but it is enough for normal listening. If you use normal buffers or use the bypass the buffers with the included bypass sockets, you can get quite a few hours of use. There are really so many variables and combinations that you pretty much make it do what you want. 
  
 I have all Black Gates in my fi quest and it was the standard for a long time. It is retired now as this amp is better in all areas. Long live the fi-quest. :^)


----------



## theory_87

jamato8 said:


> If you run biased buffers in the ground and in the buffer output, it pulls a lot of current. It also a few hours like this on the batteries. I haven't timed it but it is enough for normal listening. If you use normal buffers or use the bypass the buffers with the included bypass sockets, you can get quite a few hours of use. There are really so many variables and combinations that you pretty much make it do what you want.
> 
> I have all Black Gates in my fi quest and it was the standard for a long time. It is retired now as this amp is better in all areas. Long live the fi-quest. :^)



Interesting. Haven't hear an amp that is better than fi.quest yet. Will wait for my local dealers to have P5 instock for audition before making the decision as to should i buy P5 or not. I suspect the battery life will be quite short if i'm to run P5 as per my fi.quest config.


----------



## bmichels

*does the PSP5 power supply has a big internal Rechargeable Battery *or is it only for using the P5 connected to the AC main ?


----------



## the wizard of oz

Relis le sujet en faisant attention aux photos et tu auras la réponse.


----------



## Cotnijoe

bmichels said:


> *does the PSP5 power supply has a big internal Rechargeable Battery *or is it only for using the P5 connected to the AC main ?


 
  
 I dont think there is a battery in the power supply itself


----------



## jamato8

The PS is a toroid transformer and the circuit board to convert to DC for the P5.


----------



## bmichels

jamato8 said:


> The PS is a toroid transformer and the circuit board to convert to DC for the P5.


 
 thanks


----------



## HiFlight

I have to agree with Jamato regarding how the P5 humbles my desktop amps so far. The build quality just has to be seen to really be appreciated. It for sure exceeded my expectations. So far, I have been running the stock opamps and haven't tried anything from the rolling kit. As soon as I get familiar with the native sound I will try some of my custom buffer modules and see what happens. So far, the transportable amp that comes closest is my Scherzo Andante which is no longer in production although the P5 has much greater output capability. 

I can't make any comments on battery run time as I am only using the power supply. 

Truly a thing of beauty, both to the eyes as well as to the ears!


----------



## HiFlight

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> The first thing I'm going to do when I get a P5 is going to be all out metal can just for bragging rights, will probably be:
> 
> Amp: 2xOPA627SM
> Buffer: 2xOPA637SM
> Ground: 2xBUF03AJ or HA2-5002-2 if I can find them.




There might be better choices for buffer use, as the OPA637 is a high-gain, low current device. Buffers typically are low-gain, high-current devices. I have had best success with ground and buffer opamps having fairly similar current capabilities. Unfortunately, there are relatively few dedicated buffer opamps in comparison to the number of amplifier opamps.

Pin basing tends to be non-standard in some of the better buffers.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

^ I haven't tried it myself but I've seen an amp that uses OPA637 as buffers for OPA627 L/R, so I wanted to try it, but I can't argue with your logic.


----------



## HiFlight

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> ^ I haven't tried it myself but I've seen an amp that uses OPA637 as buffers for OPA627 L/R, so I wanted to try it, but I can't argue with your logic.




Some years back, I tried the 637 in a number of different applications but found it to be pretty fussy to get right and never could hear any audio differences over the 627 which is much easier to work with. FWIW, the BUF03AJ is a very high-draw device. It is around 25ma per device. With the power supply, that wouldn't be a big issue, but they would suck down batteries in short order. 

I will likely be using custom modules built from LT1010 and/or LME49600 and HA5002 in ground. These buffers worked very well in the PB2 but are tedious to build. I sent several sets out to some of my customers to be beta-tested but have not yet received their impressions and comparisons. 

I am not a big fan of the biased Buf634 as the wider bandwidth really doesn't add any benefit at audio frequencies and requires more quiescent current. IMO, stacked buffers are a better choice.


----------



## jamato8

hiflight said:


> I have to agree with Jamato regarding how the P5 humbles my desktop amps so far. The build quality just has to be seen to really be appreciated. It for sure exceeded my expectations. So far, I have been running the stock opamps and haven't tried anything from the rolling kit. As soon as I get familiar with the native sound I will try some of my custom buffer modules and see what happens. So far, the transportable amp that comes closest is my Scherzo Andante which is no longer in production although the P5 has much greater output capability.
> 
> I can't make any comments on battery run time as I am only using the power supply.
> 
> Truly a thing of beauty, both to the eyes as well as to the ears!


 
 Wait until it really burns in. And on the discrete  buffers, they need time to open up, IMO. Unbelievable case work on this amp.


----------



## the wizard of oz

With the PS, would this P5 come anywhere near the AT-HA5000, or is that desktop amp in a different league?
  
 Does iBasso still plan on building a desktop DAC & amp, or is the P5 as desktop-ish as they will go? There was mention of a 4x ES9018 DAC desktop DAC a few years ago, when the DX100 came out. I'd rather invest in something like that, with a true desktop amp with ø6.3mm output. Add a balanced output, and I think quite some happy iBasso users would be tempted.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

hiflight said:


> FWIW, the BUF03AJ is a very high-draw device. It is around 25ma per device. With the power supply, that wouldn't be a big issue, but they would suck down batteries in short order.


 
  
 That's why I'm drawn to them, just thinking of 50mA being guzzled gets me excited, it's like the portable amp equivalent of a V8 Hemi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Will probably have around 3-4 hours of battery life hehehe.
  
 Here's an idea, 4x BUF03 in buffer and ground for 100mA current guzzling action ahaha, that's a portable amp V12 for ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Put down your bets on the battery life (if you can call it a life) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Actually 4x BUF03 and 100mA is exceeding the limit of current 2x 9v batteries can provide, so probably not a good idea.


----------



## HiFlight

One thing I noticed on the P5 is that the Bass Boost is very subtle. It does not sound artificial or adversely affect lower mids or vocals. Normally I don't use EQ but the P5 implementation just seems to add more life and realism to the sound and I find I use it more often than not.


----------



## jamato8

hiflight said:


> One thing I noticed on the P5 is that the Bass Boost is very subtle. It does not sound artificial or adversely affect lower mids or vocals. Normally I don't use EQ but the P5 implementation just seems to add more life and realism to the sound and I find I use it more often than not.


 

 That is what I noticed. I normally do not like any equalizer or bass adjustment but this seems to be much more natural and works well with the recording without being a noticeable bass boomy boost.


----------



## lin0003

Been burning it in for around 75 hours now, it sounds very good, probably the best portable amp I have ever tried.


----------



## jamato8

lin0003 said:


> Been burning it in for around 75 hours now, it sounds very good, probably the best portable amp I have ever tried.


 

 For me it is beating all my home amps except for the Zotl micro, but then the micro I think is one of the best amps there is. With that in mind, I am amazed at how close the P5 is.


----------



## HiFlight

I could easily live with the P5 as my only amp!


----------



## jamato8

I just put the HA5002 in the ground channel. I like the result, Very dynamic and transparency seems to be a little improved though the transparency is already excellent. It could be there is a blacker background.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Do any of you plan on reviewing this bad boy?

I have an asus essence III which is honestly rly good. It can hiss a little with more sensitive iems so im considering this for my iems and for travel


----------



## lin0003

cotnijoe said:


> Do any of you plan on reviewing this bad boy?
> 
> I have an asus essence III which is honestly rly good. It can hiss a little with more sensitive iems so im considering this for my iems and for travel


 
 My review should be up over the weekend. 
  
 It's awesome, sounds incredible with IEMs and headphones.


----------



## jamato8

lin0003 said:


> My review should be up over the weekend.
> 
> It's awesome, sounds incredible with IEMs and headphones.


 

 I am looking forward to reading what you hear.


----------



## lin0003

My review is up:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ibasso-audio-p5-portable-amplifier/reviews/14027
  
 I really think that this is the best portable amp that I have tried. Would be interesting to see if there will be a version with just the P5 and no PS. It would be better for those who want to use the P5 as a portable amp only.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Awesome read! I need to hurry up and get the funds for this...


----------



## jamato8

The P5 is doing a great job driving my Pioneer Master 1 headphones. Plenty of bass control and a wide open soundstage, when recorded that way. Extension from highs to lows is there. No claustrophobic feeling to the sound, that some amps can give. It competes with my best desktop, which is great but a little depressing considering how much I have in my latest desktop.


----------



## HiFlight

NEW! Topkit especially designed for P5 has launched!


----------



## jamato8

hiflight said:


> NEW! Topkit especially designed for P5 has launched!


 

 Cool. Lots of potential with this amp.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Where do you found this information? Thx


----------



## HiFiChris

h1f1add1cted said:


> Where do you found this information? Thx


 

  
 

 Not visible on the mobile site though.


----------



## Bananiq

Can anyone explain how buffers alter the sound to non geeks like me?


----------



## HiFlight

bananiq said:


> Can anyone explain how buffers alter the sound to non geeks like me?




An ideal buffer is a low-voltage, high current amplifying device that serves 2 primary purposes. The first and arguably the most important is that it serves as an impedance-matching device between the input opamps and the output load. A buffer has a very high input impedance which allows the pre-amp (L/R) opamps to deliver their rated characteristics without the frequency abberrations caused by working directly into a low-impedance source such as headphones or IEM's. 

The second useful function of an ideal buffer is to provide a significant gain in output power over that of the L/R opamps. This power gain is characteristic of a device designed primarily for use as a buffer. 

While using a L/R opamp with a bypassed or dummy buffer will not harm an amplifier, it will affect the frequency response of the device. To some ears, the changes in frequency response might be pleasing, while to others the sound may well be unacceptable. At any rate, without the use of a suitable buffer, the true frequency response of the L/R opamp will be changed by some unknown value unless evaluated with the appropriate test equipment. 

A few (but very few) devices are designed as a combination pre-amp/buffer combination. One such device is the AD8397 audio opamp. 

I hope this is of some use in clarifying the use of buffers in solid-state amplifier circuits!


----------



## redstar

Hi all, im wondering, can the power supply charge the portable source when its plugged into the mains? 

I have been thinking about the chord mojo, but now ive seen this, i dont know what to do. The idea is just to use it at work, not commutes. This does look good. 

What is a good source that has the same dimensions, to have a neat stack. 

Do the Shure se846 sound good with this? 

Thanks


----------



## HiFlight

redstar said:


> Hi all, im wondering, can the power supply charge the portable source when its plugged into the mains?
> 
> I have been thinking about the chord mojo, but now ive seen this, i dont know what to do. The idea is just to use it at work, not commutes. This does look good.
> 
> ...




The power supply can only charge the P5 itself when rechargeable 9v cells are installed. It cannot charge upstream sources. DX50/90 stack well as does the QLS-QA360. Others of similar size will also match well.

While I don't own the SE846, the P5 sounds stunning with all of my IEM's or over-ear phones. (listed in my sig.)


----------



## ph58

Hi ; has someone use the P5 pairing with the DX100 ? Thanks in advance .


----------



## redstar

hiflight said:


> The power supply can only charge the P5 itself when rechargeable 9v cells are installed. It cannot charge upstream sources. DX50/90 stack well as does the QLS-QA360. Others of similar size will also match well.
> 
> While I don't own the SE846, the P5 sounds stunning with all of my IEM's or over-ear phones. (listed in my sig.)




Thank you for this  

A somewhat strange question... 
Lets just say the dx90 is used when setup on a desktop. 

When the p5 is plugged in to the mains psu block, what is the best way to use the UI on the dx90? 
I would assume it is to big/awkward/heavy to pick up the whole stack with psu connected and navigate the UI. 
So would one put rubber bands around the amp and dx90, and by using a long power interconnect, navigate the ui with both in the hand?

Alternatively would I instead use a longer mini to mini interconnect and leave the amp attatched to the psu and bring the dx90 close to myself. 

I hope this makes sense.

If this last method is best, what length mini to mini cable should i use?

Thanks


----------



## redstar

If one was to choose between the p5 and the Mojo, what would be the better choice?


----------



## cheznous

redstar said:


> If one was to choose between the p5 and the Mojo, what would be the better choice?




The Mojo is a DAC with headphone amp. No line in. 
The P5 is an amp only isn't it?
So different species.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Yes both acting in different worlds, one is a DAC/AMP with USB, optical and coax input, buitl-in battery, the other one is a AMP only with analog input + external PSU, OPA/buffer can be changed and no built-in battery (two 9V block battery needed).


----------



## redstar

How good is the dac in the dx90, would it be advised to use standalone dac to bridge between p5 and dx90?


----------



## HiFlight

redstar said:


> How good is the dac in the dx90, would it be advised to use standalone dac to bridge between p5 and dx90?




The DX90 has quite a good DAC, however it is somewhat fiddly to get it to function as a standalone DAC, requiring one to download and install drivers for MAC or PC. For Linux, no drivers are available. As an internal file player, it works fine via line-out.


----------



## redstar

So my thoughts are to use the AlgoRhythm Solo -dB dac and use an ak100 as the source. 
This could be very tasty.


----------



## HiFlight

redstar said:


> Thank you for this
> 
> A somewhat strange question...
> Lets just say the dx90 is used when setup on a desktop.
> ...




Well, the easy way is to use the internal 9v batteries for your transportable use and use the power supply for desktop use. I have 2 pairs of 9v batteries with a charger. One set can charge while the other is in use. It only takes about a minute to swap batteries.


----------



## ph58

Hi , can I use the P5 with the DX100 ?, I think that the P5 is better than internal amp of the DX100 . Thanks


----------



## HiFlight

ph58 said:


> Hi , can I use the P5 with the DX100 ?, I think that the P5 is better than internal amp of the DX100 . Thanks




Yes, you can use the DX100 line-out to the P5 input.


----------



## ph58

hiflight said:


> Yes, you can use the DX100 line-out to the P5 input.


 

 Thank you , i have more question , The P5 is just  an amplifier , with no spdif nor optical in , is it right ? With the 3 DAP : DX50 , DX90 , DX100 , after you which one will match better with the P5 ?, Does it come with the  9V rechargeable battery ?  Thanks in advance


----------



## HiFlight

ph58 said:


> Thank you , i have more question , The P5 is just  an amplifier , with no spdif nor optical in , is it right ? With the 3 DAP : DX50 , DX90 , DX100 , after you which one will match better with the P5 ?, Does it come with the  9V rechargeable battery ?  Thanks in advance




Personally, I use the rockboxed DX50, as it is a perfect match size-wise and to my ears, the DX59 DAC sounds very good when matched to the input of the P5, however any of the three would work well although the DX100 does not make as neat carry package as do the DX50 and 90. 

I think you will need to purchase a pair of 9v batteries, as mine came without any. If you do not plan to get the power supply, I would suggest 2 sets of 9v batteries packaged with a charger. That way, you will always have a freshly charged pair available.

I can say that the P5 is one of the best amplifiers that I have had the pleasure to own! IMO, it easily matches the audio quality of a reference desktop amp.


----------



## ph58

hiflight said:


> Personally, I use the rockboxed DX50, as it is a perfect match size-wise and to my ears, the DX59 DAC sounds very good when matched to the input of the P5, however any of the three would work well although the DX100 does not make as neat carry package as do the DX50 and 90.
> 
> I think you will need to purchase a pair of 9v batteries, as mine came without any. If you do not plan to get the power supply, I would suggest 2 sets of 9v batteries packaged with a charger. That way, you will always have a freshly charged pair available.
> 
> I can say that the P5 is one of the best amplifiers that I have had the pleasure to own! IMO, it easily matches the audio quality of a reference desktop amp.


 

 I don't mind for the carry , i just want the best pairing with the P5 , so i suppose that the dac Sabre on the DX100 is superior to the DX50 even with the DX90 , so in terms of sound quality  the DX100 pairing with the P5 should be the best of the bunch , what do you think ? Thanks


----------



## HiFlight

ph58 said:


> I don't mind for the carry , i just want the best pairing with the P5 , so i suppose that the dac Sabre on the DX100 is superior to the DX50 even with the DX90 , so in terms of sound quality  the DX100 pairing with the P5 should be the best of the bunch , what do you think ? Thanks




I think it will be an individual preference. There is not a night and day difference between the 3. The WM8740 DAC of the DX50 tends to be slightly warmer than the more clinical Sabre used by the DX90 and DX100.


----------



## ph58

hiflight said:


> I think it will be an individual preference. There is not a night and day difference between the 3. The WM8740 DAC of the DX50 tends to be slightly warmer than the more clinical Sabre used by the DX90 and DX100.


 

 I still think that the DX100 is the best of the bunch , the Sabre dac on the DX100 is a desktop dac , the (double dac on the DX90) are the portable version , even with the double dac it is not superior to the single desktop Sabre dac of the DX100 . More question : how about the battery life with the 2 x 9V rechargeable battery ? . Thanks in advance


----------



## ph58

hi , guys , what kind of 9v rechargeable batteries will suit the best with the P5 . is this one can do the job : LI.ION 880 mAH Litelong : http://www.webmarchand.com/a/liste_produit/idx/5060315/mot/litelong/liste_produit.htm       thanks in advance .


----------



## ph58

I forget , if i'm not wrong the power supply that come with the P5 is rechargeable , right ? Thanks .


----------



## HiFlight

ph58 said:


> I forget , if i'm not wrong the power supply that come with the P5 is rechargeable , right ? Thanks .




The power supply is not itself rechargeable, but if you put rechargeable 9v batteries in your P5, the power supply will keep them charged. It is not a fast recharge, but rather a trickle charge. It will take about 15-18 hours to recharge a flat pair of 9v. I simply ordered a set of 4 that came with a charger, so I can always have a fresh pair ready when I don't have the P5 plugged into the power supply. You can also use alkaline or lithium 9v batteries, but NOT with the power supply attached.


----------



## ph58

hiflight said:


> The power supply is not itself rechargeable, but if you put rechargeable 9v batteries in your P5, the power supply will keep them charged. It is not a fast recharge, but rather a trickle charge. It will take about 15-18 hours to recharge a flat pair of 9v. I simply ordered a set of 4 that came with a charger, so I can always have a fresh pair ready when I don't have the P5 plugged into the power supply. You can also use alkaline or lithium 9v batteries, but NOT with the power supply attached.


 
 Hi , are you sure ? i think it is rechargeable : Battery Charge Time:  8~16 hours with the P5 PS . On the IBASSO website . thanks


----------



## ph58

ph58 said:


> Hi , are you sure ? i think it is rechargeable : Battery Charge Time:  8~16 hours with the P5 PS . On the IBASSO website . thanks


 
 http://www.ibasso.com/products-detail.php?id=293


----------



## Paul - iBasso

ph58 said:


> http://www.ibasso.com/products-detail.php?id=293


 

 This refers to the power supply recharging the batteries when they are in the P5 amplifier.


----------



## HiFlight

ph58 said:


> Hi , are you sure ? i think it is rechargeable : Battery Charge Time:  8~16 hours with the P5 PS . On the IBASSO website . thanks




I am sure. I have a P5 with the charger and it works as I stated!


----------



## ph58

hiflight said:


> I am sure. I have a P5 with the charger and it works as I stated!


 

 OK sorry my mystake , I am very sorry for all these questions  , i just want to have the right stuff , one more thing , and i don't bother you anymore , it is about 9V rechargeable batteries , do you have any recommandations ? normal  or high capacities ? like this one : LI.ION 880 mAH Litelong : http://www.webmarchand.com/a/liste_produit/idx/5060315/mot/litelong/liste_produit.htm       thanks in advance .


----------



## HiFlight

ph58 said:


> OK sorry my mystake , I am very sorry for all these questions  , i just want to have the right stuff , one more thing , and i don't bother you anymore , it is about 9V rechargeable batteries , do you have any recommandations ? normal  or high capacities ? like this one : LI.ION 880 mAH Litelong : http://www.webmarchand.com/a/liste_produit/idx/5060315/mot/litelong/liste_produit.htm       thanks in advance .




I would check with iBasso to make sure that the charging circuitry in the power supply is compatible with lithium batteries. I am using NiMH in mine.


----------



## ph58

hiflight said:


> I would check with iBasso to make sure that the charging circuitry in the power supply is compatible with lithium batteries. I am using NiMH in mine.


 

 Ok , i'm going with NIMH , how many MAH in your batteries ? Thanks


----------



## HiFlight

ph58 said:


> Ok , i'm going with NIMH , how many MAH in your batteries ? Thanks




Mine are 200.


----------



## Paul - iBasso

ph58 said:


> OK sorry my mystake , I am very sorry for all these questions  , i just want to have the right stuff , one more thing , and i don't bother you anymore , it is about 9V rechargeable batteries , do you have any recommandations ? normal  or high capacities ? like this one : LI.ION 880 mAH Litelong : http://www.webmarchand.com/a/liste_produit/idx/5060315/mot/litelong/liste_produit.htm       thanks in advance .


 

 No, you can not charge the Li ion with the P5. They require a different charging circuit and charging a li ion with the wrong type of charger could cause it to explode. The NiMh work well and you can find these up to 300mA and higher. Normally the higher the mA the lower the voltage of the battery. The low discharge NiMh also work well.


----------



## ph58

paul - ibasso said:


> No, you can not charge the Li ion with the P5. They require a different charging circuit and charging a li ion with the wrong type of charger could cause it to explode. The NiMh work well and you can find these up to 300mA and higher. Normally the higher the mA the lower the voltage of the battery. The low discharge NiMh also work well.


 Thank you so much to all of you , now that i have all the informations , the only thing to do is place order and get the P5 . Thank you .


----------



## ph58

Hi , just order the P5 , I have some more questions , it is about the MAH of the 9V rechargeable batteries , which are better for the sound quality , battery life .... The lower or the higher? Thanks .


----------



## HiFlight

ph58 said:


> Hi , just order the P5 , I have some more questions , it is about the MAH of the 9V rechargeable batteries , which are better for the sound quality , battery life .... The lower or the higher? Thanks .




I think you will hear no difference in SQ but the higher the MaH rating, the longer they will play between charges (if you do not have the charger plugged into the P5)


----------



## ph58

hiflight said:


> I think you will hear no difference in SQ but the higher the MaH rating, the longer they will play between charges (if you do not have the charger plugged into the P5)


 
 with your 200 MaH , how many play times do you have ? Thanks


----------



## HiFlight

ph58 said:


> with your 200 MaH , how many play times do you have ? Thanks




I have never played it until the batteries went flat, but I would guess around 5 hours or so.


----------



## ph58

hiflight said:


> I have never played it until the batteries went flat, but I would guess around 5 hours or so.


 
 Thanks a lot to you , the P5 will be my "on the go" transportable amp , the PS  will be for a at home listening , and charger . When i come home the P5 will be at charge with the PS all night long , so the next morning i will have the P5 recharged , and "on the road again" . Like this , i don't have to buy a second 2x batteries . What do you think ?


----------



## HiFlight

ph58 said:


> Thanks a lot to you , the P5 will be my "on the go" transportable amp , the PS  will be for a at home listening , and charger . When i come home the P5 will be at charge with the PS all night long , so the next morning i will have the P5 recharged , and "on the road again" . Like this , i don't have to buy a second 2x batteries . What do you think ?




Sounds like a good plan! You won't believe your eyes and ears when you see the quality of the build and hear the outstanding quality of the sound!


----------



## ph58

hiflight said:


> Sounds like a good plan! You won't believe your eyes and ears when you see the quality of the build and hear the outstanding quality of the sound!


 
 I have no doubt about the quality of the Ibasso products , i hope that the DX100 desktop Sabre ES9018 will pair well with the P5 . I know it will be extra bulky , but i don't care if the sound quality is outstanding ! The rig will come with my recently acquisition the Beyerdynamic DT1770 Pro . By the way i just have a message from Ibasso , the P5 will be ship tomorrow , it will be in france certainly next monday , will give my impressions after . In anyway i will certainly need your help after , because i know nothing about opamp and buffer roll off . Thank you very much for your help and patience with me .


----------



## h1f1add1cted

ph58 said:


> with your 200 MaH , how many play times do you have ? Thanks


 

 I have currently 300 mAh 9V battery's (brand = ANSMANN, battery type = NiMH) they provide in real world around 312 mAh, which pretty good for rechargeable 9V battery. Today I got some special 9V batteries with 650 mAh (brand = SUPEREX, battery type = Li-Ion) and I need to measure them too, but if they almost provide 600 mAh this would double the battery life, which would impresse for a rechargeable 9V battery, but we will see if this specs are true or not.


----------



## ph58

h1f1add1cted said:


> I have currently 300 mAh 9V battery's (brand = ANSMANN, battery type = NiMH) they provide in real world around 312 mAh, which pretty good for rechargeable 9V battery. Today I got some special 9V batteries with 650 mAh (brand = SUPEREX, battery type = Li-Ion) and I need to measure them too, but if they almost provide 600 mAh this would double the battery life, which would impresse for a rechargeable 9V battery, but we will see if this specs are true or not.


 

 Hi , i have order the 300MaH  NiMH ANSMANN (very good reputation brand in batteries) too , be careful the Superex will not be charged by the PS (Li-Ion batteries) why don't you look at the NIMH  ? , it does exist high capacities mAh too , i think .


----------



## h1f1add1cted

I use an separate external 9V quick charger from Ansmann to charge all kind of my 9V batteries (really quick charging). I never seen 9V NiMH batteries with more than 300 mAh. I found this Superex Li-Ion 9V monster with 650 mAh and I want to gave them a try, we will see if fake or not.


----------



## ph58

h1f1add1cted said:


> I use an separate external 9V quick charger from Ansmann to charge all kind of my 9V batteries (really quick charging). I never seen 9V NiMH batteries with more than 300 mAh. I found this Superex Li-Ion 9V monster with 650 mAh and I want to gave them a try, we will see if fake or not.


 

 OK , my mystake , looking forward for your test


----------



## ph58

Hi , , i have received the Ansmann 9v nimh 300 mah rechargeable batteries , but when i look on the blister I see that it is mark as 8.4V , is it normal ? Can i use these one ? Or return it ? Thanks


----------



## h1f1add1cted

All 9V rechargeable batteries running at least 8.4V (or slighty less depending on type etc.) thats normal. The same happen with AA rechargeable batteries, they don't run at regular 1.5V like normal batteries, they run at 1.2V. For AA I found some special high voltage rechargeable batteries with 1.6V but the battery life is really really (really) low, that would happen with 9V rechargeable batteries, with higher voltage too.


----------



## ph58

h1f1add1cted said:


> All 9V rechargeable batteries running at least 8.4V (or slighty less depending on type etc.) thats normal. The same happen with AA rechargeable batteries, they don't run at regular 1.5V like normal batteries, they run at 1.2V. For AA I found some special high voltage rechargeable batteries with 1.6V but the battery life is really really (really) low, that would happen with 9V rechargeable batteries, with higher voltage too.


 So it is normal , and i can use safely with the P5 ?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Over voltage is bad, lower voltage is not bad. I use the same with my portable Stax amp, which uses normally reglar 1.5V AA batteries only AA rechargeable batteries and they run as explained before at 1.2V instead of 1.5V and no problem, it's only slightly less voltage (slighty less powerfull, but really incremental difference). No worries a regular 9V battery has 9V and a 9V rechargeable batterie has 8.4V thats as said normal.


----------



## ph58

h1f1add1cted said:


> Over voltage is bad, lower voltage is not bad. I use the same with my portable Stax amp, which uses normally reglar 1.5V AA batteries only AA rechargeable batteries and they run as explained before at 1.2V instead of 1.5V and no problem, it's only slightly less voltage (slighty less powerfull, but really incremental difference). No worries a regular 9V battery has 9V and a 9V rechargeable batterie has 8.4V thats as said normal.


 OK thanks a lot ! .


----------



## ph58

HI , i just have the tracking , will receive the beast tomorrow , i hope it will pair well with the DX100 , thIs one alone sound outstanding well with my new Beyerdynamic DT 1770 Pro  , but  i need more power , the P5 will be the right one , i think . Will let you know after . Thanks .


----------



## raybone0566

Paul, 
Are there any U.S. Dealers selling the p5? Nothing comes up from google search. Also I know b&h photo was mentioned, but they don't have it


----------



## ph58

Hi , guys i need your help , i have just received the P5 , i want to remove the back plate to place the 2 batteries , i have unscrew the knob but impossible to remove , what can i do ? Thanks in advance .


----------



## ph58

I know how to remove the back plate , it is easy after finding the way to do (and that , that is not easy !)  ,straight out of the box ,  after one hour of listening , i can say that the P5 outperformed the DX100's internal amp , the sound quality is bring up to a whole new level , everything are better : bass are handled with more authority , mids are more defined , trebles goes further without sibilance , the most spectacular are the sound stage , the depht , that 3d . This is the portable amp  that i am waiting ,  very happy with the purchase , it will be my desktop amp and for my portable rig , 2 in 1 .


----------



## HiFlight

ph58 said:


> .................................................snip............................................ i can say that the P5 outperformed th e DX100's internal amp , the sound quality is bring up to a whole new level , everything are better : bass are handled with more authority , mids are more defined , trebles goes further without sibilance , the most spectacular are the sound stage , the depht , that 3d . This is the portable amp  that i am waiting ,  very happy with the purchase , it will be my desktop amp and for my portable rig , 2 in 1 .




I told you so!!!


----------



## ph58

hiflight said:


> I told you so!!!


 You're absolutely right , instead of being fabulous in sound ' it is a joy for the eyes too ! I am a happy man !


----------



## jamato8

ph58 said:


> You're absolutely right , instead of being fabulous in sound ' it is a joy for the eyes too ! I am a happy man !


 

 IMO the case is one of the finest in the industry. The CNC work and fit and finish could be better and the sound, I can compare it to my best large home amp and sacrifice nothing and then there are the many options of op amps and buffers etc. It is something that will be great for many years.


----------



## HiFlight

jamato8 said:


> IMO the case is one of the finest in the industry. The CNC work and fit and finish [COLOR=FF00AA]could[/COLOR] be better and the sound, I can compare it to my best large home amp and sacrifice nothing and then there are the many options of op amps and buffers etc. It is something that will be great for many years.




Do you really mean this??


----------



## ph58

Another question , it is about charging the P5 with the PS , stupid question , but the P5 and the PS must be in ON or OFF to allow charging ? Thanks .


----------



## the wizard of oz

hiflight said:


> jamato8 said:
> 
> 
> > IMO the case is one of the finest in the industry. The CNC work and fit and finish *could* be better and the sound, I can compare it to my best large home amp and sacrifice nothing and then there are the many options of op amps and buffers etc. It is something that will be great for many years.
> ...


 
  
 There's probably a "hardly" missing after that "could"?


----------



## redstar

Hi all, im very interested in the p5 as my desktop setup. What dac would one recommend, that also would stack neatly with the p5

Thanks.


----------



## RedJohn456

jamato8 said:


> IMO the case is one of the finest in the industry. The CNC work and fit and finish could be better and the sound, I can compare it to my best large home amp and sacrifice nothing and then there are the many options of op amps and buffers etc. It is something that will be great for many years.


 
  
 how does it compare to your PHA3, amp wise?
  
 Edit: Lookig for an desktop amp (transportable amp) that I will also use with my FiiO X7.


----------



## jamato8

redjohn456 said:


> how does it compare to your PHA3, amp wise?
> 
> Edit: Lookig for an desktop amp (transportable amp) that I will also use with my FiiO X7.


 

 The dac in the PHA3 is very good and does great. The amp is also very good but IMO, the P5 betters it. More detail that is natural sounding and a large soundstage. As a package the PHA3 is a lot of fun though. For just an amp though, the P5 and you can change out op amps and buffers to suit your taste or headphones/IEM's.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

^ Are you comparing to single ended PHA3 or balanced.


----------



## RedJohn456

jamato8 said:


> The dac in the PHA3 is very good and does great. The amp is also very good but IMO, the P5 betters it. More detail that is natural sounding and a large soundstage. As a package the PHA3 is a lot of fun though. For just an amp though, the P5 and you can change out op amps and buffers to suit your taste or headphones/IEM's.


 

 Thanks   I already have the Geek out V2 as my dac and will also use the FiiO X7 as an USB dac as well, so just need to up my amp game. Seems like the p5 might be a good option for me, amp wise.


----------



## HiFlight

redstar said:


> Hi all, im very interested in the p5 as my desktop setup. What dac would one recommend, that also would stack neatly with the p5
> 
> Thanks.




 I have found the new iBasso DX80 to be an excellent pairing, both in sound as well as size. It is about the same length but just slightly narrower. The DX80 line-out matches very nicely with the input of the P5. The sound is stunning.


----------



## redstar

Thank you so much HiFlight. 

Could you or anyone recomend just a DAC that would stack well? My dap is a ak100, so as I already have a player, it seems more logical to spend on a pure dac  Thanks again.


----------



## ph58

hi , somebody know this brand ? , i don't know if this is a good one or a fake  : http://www.miniinthebox.com/fr/beston-9v-800mah-rechargeable-de-batterie-ni-mh_p2784793.html?currency=EUR&litb_from=paid_adwords_shopping&litb_from=&adword_mt=&adword_ct=44781061952&adword_kw=&adword_pos=1o1&adword_pl=&adword_net=g&adword_tar=&adw_src_id=3597920383_193982072_14673722432_kwd-117433944752&gclid=CMu-4-7X-cgCFUPnwgodDj0Mtw


----------



## HiFlight

ph58 said:


> hi , somebody know this brand ? , i don't know if this is a good one or a fake  : http://www.miniinthebox.com/fr/beston-9v-800mah-rechargeable-de-batterie-ni-mh_p2784793.html?currency=EUR&litb_from=paid_adwords_shopping&litb_from=&adword_mt=&adword_ct=44781061952&adword_kw=&adword_pos=1o1&adword_pl=&adword_net=g&adword_tar=&adw_src_id=3597920383_193982072_14673722432_kwd-117433944752&gclid=CMu-4-7X-cgCFUPnwgodDj0Mtw




I have never heard of a NiMH 9v with that capacity. Sounds too good to be true, but hey, take a chance and let us know!


----------



## ph58

hiflight said:


> I have never heard of a NiMH 9v with that capacity. Sounds too good to be true, but hey, take a chance and let us know!


 i'm afraid it is a fake , if it's a fake , it could harm the P5 ?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Normally not. It would only run less time as suspected. Like if the mentioned 800 mAh in real world only 200 mAh it would not last forever 

 But this can only be a fake, a good (no fake) 9V 300 mAh NiMH battery costs at least the double price, a 800 mAh can't be the half price from this. And if you click on this shop on the 280 mAh Soshine 9V battery, which this has a higher price as this 800 mAh monster, this can't be right.
  
 Btw. my 650 mAh Li-Ion 9V batteries arrived now I need to test them too.


----------



## HiFlight

h1f1add1cted said:


> Normally not. It would only run less time as suspected. Like if the mentioned 800 mAh in real world only 200 mAh it would not last forever
> 
> 
> But this can only be a fake, a good (no fake) 9V 300 mAh NiMH battery costs at least the double price, a 800 mAh can't be the half price from this. And if you click on this shop on the 280 mAh Soshine 9V battery, which this has a higher price as this 800 mAh monster, this can't be right.
> ...




Please take note that Paul (from iBasso) posted earlier in this thread that 9v lithium batteries should not be used in the P5 if you are using them with the P5 power supply.


----------



## ph58

h1f1add1cted said:


> Normally not. It would only run less time as suspected. Like if the mentioned 800 mAh in real world only 200 mAh it would not last forever
> 
> But this can only be a fake, a good (no fake) 9V 300 mAh NiMH battery costs at least the double price, a 800 mAh can't be the half price from this. And if you click on this shop on the 280 mAh Soshine 9V battery, which this has a higher price as this 800 mAh monster, this can't be right.
> 
> Btw. my 650 mAh Li-Ion 9V batteries arrived now I need to test them too.


 

 OK , sure that is a fake ,. by the way your for your 650 mAh Li-Ion 9V batteries , does it need a special charger , or the same charger for Nimh can use for both ?


----------



## h1f1add1cted

hiflight said:


> Please take note that Paul (from iBasso) posted earlier in this thread that 9v lithium batteries should not be used in the P5 if you are using them with the P5 power supply.


 
 Yes I know already.
  


ph58 said:


> OK , sure that is a fake ,. by the way your for your 650 mAh Li-Ion 9V batteries , does it need a special charger , or the same charger for Nimh can use for both ?


 
 I'm using this 9V quick charger: http://www.ansmann.de/en/products/chargers-power-supplies/battery-chargers/powerline-2

 Interesting and odd part is official it only supports NiCd/NiMH rechargeable batteries and not Li-Ion rechargeable batteries, but it works fine, don't ask me why, I've missed that information and I fully loaded them already, I'm wondering why this is limited to NiCd/NiMH instead of supporting Li-Ion.
  
*ATTENTION*
*This charger is designed for charging of rechargeable nickel/cadmium and*
*nickel/metal-hydride batteries. Do not insert other types of batteries. Danger*
*of explosion!*
  
 I'm suspect now, can anybody explain why Li-Ion 9V rechargeable batteries are not supported?


----------



## ph58

h1f1add1cted said:


> Yes I know already.
> 
> I'm using this 9V quick charger: http://www.ansmann.de/en/products/chargers-power-supplies/battery-chargers/powerline-2
> 
> ...


 

 I have the same , be careful , i won't charge the Li-ion with the Anselmann's charger .


----------



## h1f1add1cted

Yes I know, but I already charged them with no problems (no heating up or other strange stuff), but I don't want do charge them again after this information I've missed at the beginning.


----------



## jamato8

h1f1add1cted said:


> Yes I know already.
> 
> I'm using this 9V quick charger: http://www.ansmann.de/en/products/chargers-power-supplies/battery-chargers/powerline-2
> 
> ...


 

 There is special circuitry for charging Li-ion batteries. I have a charger for both but you have to use a switch to change the circuitry. There is no way I would charge a Li-ion with a standard charger. You risk many things.


----------



## ph58

h1f1add1cted said:


> Yes I know, but I already charged them with no problems (no heating up or other strange stuff), but I don't want do charge them again after this information I've missed at the beginning.


 

 There are special Li-ion charger , you need one of these and it is easy to find on the net . let us know about your Li-ion batteries life on the P5 . Thanks .


----------



## ph58

Hi , someone have videos or pictures , that show how to change opamps and buffers , what tools for doing such things . Thanks in advance .


----------



## HiFlight

ph58 said:


> Hi , someone have videos or pictures , that show how to change opamps and buffers , what tools for doing such things . Thanks in advance .




Fingers or tweezers work well. I personally use a small curved medical hemostat. No special trick, the opamps and buffer just plug directly into their sockets. I would suggest becoming familiar with the difference between single and dual channel opamps as well as the characteristics of suitable buffers. It is quite easy to swap opamps and end up with worse sound rather than better!


----------



## ph58

hiflight said:


> Fingers or tweezers work well. I personally use a small curved medical hemostat. No special trick, the opamps and buffer just plug directly into their sockets. I would suggest becoming familiar with the difference between single and dual channel opamps as well as the characteristics of suitable buffers. It is quite easy to swap opamps and end up with worse sound rather than better!


. Thanks for your reply , the problem is , i know absolutely nothing , zéro , nadar ! About opamps and buffers . It will be very helpful if you can teach me . Thanks .


----------



## HiFlight

ph58 said:


> . Thanks for your reply , the problem is , i know absolutely nothing , zéro , nadar ! About opamps and buffers . It will be very helpful if you can teach me . Thanks .




To be perfectly honest, I would forget about opamp rolling for a time and just enjoy the superb sound of your P5. Rest assured, iBasso knows a LOT about what opamps perform well with the circuitry of the P5. Not worth risking possible damage to your P5.,


----------



## ph58

hiflight said:


> To be perfectly honest, I would forget about opamp rolling for a time and just enjoy the superb sound of your P5. Rest assured, iBasso knows a LOT about what opamps perform well with the circuitry of the P5. Not worth risking possible damage to your P5.,


. OK , thanks .


----------



## ph58

Hi , after about 40h of burning the P5 is getting better and better , this is the best portable amp that i have ever own , Thanks to Ibasso for such a magnificent product ( for the eyes , for the ears ) . let this thread continue , the P5 deserve it . Thanks .


----------



## cheznous

Looks like iBasso dead in the UK. 
Most of the old stockists no longer stock so zero chance of a P5 unless you import.


----------



## ph58

cheznous said:


> Looks like iBasso dead in the UK.
> Most of the old stockists no longer stock so zero chance of a P5 unless you import.


 
 buy directly on iIbasso website , no custom fees , about 4 , 5 days shipping from door to door , you won't regret it , for me it outperform the Portaphile 627X , and i repeat , it is a joy for the eyes and the ears , you can use like a portable or a desktop amp . Thanks .


----------



## Doralikesmath

Do you know what happened to the P5? It doesn't show up on iBasso site http://ibasso.com/product.php


----------



## HiFlight

doralikesmath said:


> Do you know what happened to the P5? It doesn't show up on iBasso site http://ibasso.com/product.php




The P5 is still available. It is a problem with the website that iBasso is aware of and will be fixing next week. They have been too busy with the DX80 at the moment to address the issue. 

FWIW, I continue to be astounded with the SQ and build quality of the P5!


----------



## Paul - iBasso

doralikesmath said:


> Do you know what happened to the P5? It doesn't show up on iBasso site http://ibasso.com/product.php


 
 We are having some difficulty with the web site. Yes we have the P5. You can also email us at service@ibasso.com .


----------



## estreeter

paul - ibasso said:


> We are having some difficulty with the web site. Yes we have the P5. You can also email us at service@ibasso.com .


 
  
 Paul, I'm sorry, but how many *years* in a row are we expected to suffer with the substandard web presence you've established for your brand ? I worked in web development for many years, and I've worked in tech support - anyone paying for maintenance on a site like yours would have sacked me years ago if I couldn't add a new product without breaking the navigation. You've also been hacked several times in recent years - totally unacceptable for anyone operating a global brand this far into the 21st century. Rest assured that I'll continue to bring Chinglish and typos like 'Plug and Plug' to the attention of the guys at Fiio, but as it stands their website is so far ahead of yours that I wouldnt even mention them in the same sentence. Forget the fancy stuff - get the basics right, sign up with a solid hosting company and take it from there. I was sharply critical of a Head-Fi sponsor based in China some years back for the layout of his site and got myself roundly flamed by a legion of fanboys, but the site improved dramatically within a fortnight of my post - coincidental, I'm sure, but one can only hope for a similar miracle with your site. 
  
 If my post sounds overly harsh, its because *your products deserve better* : a lot better. The P4 remains my favorite portable headphone amp under $200, and it would seem that the P5 is also a great product but you arent doing it justice with your site in the state its currently in. My final request, and it can wait till you've sorted out the main site issues, is to either get someone to represent the brand in Australia or remove the link to 'Australia' entirely from your Distributors page. 
  
 http://ibasso.com/where_view.php?id=213
  
 I look forward to a new and improved iBasso web presence. Cheers.


----------



## Paul - iBasso

estreeter said:


> Paul, I'm sorry, but how many *years* in a row are we expected to suffer with the substandard web presence you've established for your brand ? I worked in web development for many years, and I've worked in tech support - anyone paying for maintenance on a site like yours would have sacked me years ago if I couldn't add a new product without breaking the navigation. You've also been hacked several times in recent years - totally unacceptable for anyone operating a global brand this far into the 21st century. Rest assured that I'll continue to bring Chinglish and typos like 'Plug and Plug' to the attention of the guys at Fiio, but as it stands their website is so far ahead of yours that I wouldnt even mention them in the same sentence. Forget the fancy stuff - get the basics right, sign up with a solid hosting company and take it from there. I was sharply critical of a Head-Fi sponsor based in China some years back for the layout of his site and got myself roundly flamed by a legion of fanboys, but the site improved dramatically within a fortnight of my post - coincidental, I'm sure, but one can only hope for a similar miracle with your site.
> 
> If my post sounds overly harsh, its because *your products deserve better* : a lot better. The P4 remains my favorite portable headphone amp under $200, and it would seem that the P5 is also a great product but you arent doing it justice with your site in the state its currently in. My final request, and it can wait till you've sorted out the main site issues, is to either get someone to represent the brand in Australia or remove the link to 'Australia' entirely from your Distributors page.
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you for your critique. You most likely will not need a flameproof suit because as it stands right now most would agree with you on the current website performance. If you get the chance you should try the P5 Falcon.


----------



## estreeter

Appreciate the candid feedback, Paul. Cheers.


----------



## estreeter

I should never have come to this thread - just as HiFlight sold me on the P4 all those years ago, this thread is putting ideas into my head. Dangerously expensive ideas  
  

  
 Super headbanging, indeed.


----------



## jamato8

estreeter said:


> I should never have come to this thread - just as HiFlight sold me on the P4 all those years ago, this thread is putting ideas into my head. Dangerously expensive ideas
> 
> 
> 
> Super headbanging, indeed.


 
 This is a serious portable or desktop amp. I don't feel you will find a better portable type and it is better than most desktop amps. A very pure sound. IMO.


----------



## Doralikesmath

Too bad iBasso doesn't have any reseller in the UK that I can come try the P5


----------



## Aradea

Subbed!


----------



## estreeter

jamato8 said:


> This is a serious portable or desktop amp. I don't feel you will find a better portable type and it is better than most desktop amps. A very pure sound. IMO.


 
  
 Lighten up Jam - its a portable amp, not the Climate Change Declaration. I've owned several iBasso amps, and I'm happy to see them making the leap from entry-level to something higher up the food chain, but at the end of the day its a portable amplifier. I wasnt rubbishing a product I havent heard, merely attempting to inject a little levity into this discussion. I've been there and done it (defending the asking price of the Hugo, for example), and its one of the reasons I dont come to the forums very often any more. I wish iBasso every success with the P5.


----------



## jamato8

estreeter said:


> Lighten up Jam - its a portable amp, not the Climate Change Declaration. I've owned several iBasso amps, and I'm happy to see them making the leap from entry-level to something higher up the food chain, but at the end of the day its a portable amplifier. I wasnt rubbishing a product I havent heard, merely attempting to inject a little levity into this discussion. I've been there and done it (defending the asking price of the Hugo, for example), and its one of the reasons I dont come to the forums very often any more. I wish iBasso every success with the P5.


 

 Wow, I think you overread or overthought what I wrote. I was merely stating how I feel about the sound it produces and I stick with that, but it in no way was really aimed at you or what you said in the way you seem to have taken it. Peace bro. . :^)


----------



## estreeter

My mistake - taken as read, you seemed kinda serious. Have a great week.


----------



## jamato8

estreeter said:


> My mistake - taken as read, you seemed kinda serious. Have a great week.


 

 You bet. Easy to read something one way when you can't see the person and how they may look (in my case goofy) or their inflection or how they are directing it.


----------



## wgkwgk

OK.  I have the Fiio X5 and the Fiio E12DIY.   I use the E12 for both the X5 but more for my cellphone, with results piped through my car.  I'm considering the DX80 because the X5 UI is so crappy. 
 Question: In your opinion, would I find the DX80+P5 combo to be noticeably different that my current set-up?  (IEMs: Duno 2000J, Sony HBA-X3, Shure 215.)  We're talking big bucks here!


----------



## jamato8

wgkwgk said:


> OK.  I have the Fiio X5 and the Fiio E12DIY.   I use the E12 for both the X5 but more for my cellphone, with results piped through my car.  I'm considering the DX80 because the X5 UI is so crappy.
> Question: In your opinion, would I find the DX80+P5 combo to be noticeably different that my current set-up?  (IEMs: Duno 2000J, Sony HBA-X3, Shure 215.)  We're talking big bucks here!


 

 I have not found any portable to better the P5. It is more like a desktop in performance and better than most. I rank the sound performance of the DX80 with the best players I have.


----------



## Angular Mo

Anyone own the P4 Warbler too, willing & able to make a comparison to the P5?


----------



## wgkwgk

Can the DX80+P5 fit in a back jean pocket?


----------



## HiFlight

angular mo said:


> Anyone own the P4 Warbler too, willing & able to make a comparison to the P5?




While the P4 is still a superb amplifier, the P5 bests it in all respects.


----------



## Angular Mo

Hi HiFlight!

How is the P5 better in sound quality and any other attribute, please?


----------



## estreeter

angular mo said:


> Hi HiFlight!
> 
> How is the P5 better in sound quality and any other attribute, please?


 
  
 Heh-heh  
  
 HiFlight, I've loved your work over the years, but I'm afraid you walked straight into that one. I'm currently putting together a review of a portable headphone amp, and this is precisely the kind of question I dread. Good luck.


----------



## HiFlight

The P5 has more output power than does the P4 which significantly raises the headroom that is available for low-frequency transients. The imaging and solidity of the soundstage is more stable and precise. There is also the perception of more space between the instruments. Instrumental and vocal timbre is realistic and lifelike, doubtless the result of the high-quality circuitboards and components used in the build. 

The P5 also has a switchable bass boost which is very well implemented. When switched on, there is a greater perception of weight in the lower octaves which does not at all affect the accuracy of the mids. Very subtle and for most IEM's, a very useful option. 

Build quality, while not related to performance, is simply stellar, the best I have seen in any portable device and comparable to the best available at any price point. 

While these are my subjective opinions, to really get an idea of the performance of the P5, one needs to be able to personally compare it directly with any competing devices regardless of cost. I do believe the results will speak for themselves.

This is, in no way, is meant to denigrate the P4, as it remains a fine portable amplifier, however the P5 has managed to raise the "Flagship" amplifier bar even higher.


----------



## jamato8

Listening today with the P5 and the Pioneer Master SE1 and great sound. As good as anything else I have. Using the FiiO X7 as a source and the P5 really helps it as the module is more for IEM's that currently comes with the X7. The P5 also does excellent with the line out of the DX80, very layered and detailed with a full solid sound.


----------



## estreeter

jamato8 said:


> Listening today with the P5 and the Pioneer Master SE1 and great sound. As good as anything else I have. Using the FiiO X7 as a source and the P5 really helps it as the module is more for IEM's that currently comes with the X7. The P5 also does excellent with the line out of the DX80, very layered and detailed with a full solid sound.


 
  
 Tell me it sounds great out of the X1 into the HE500 and you'll have my attention


----------



## craigcpj

estreeter said:


> Tell me it sounds great out of the X1 into the HE500 and you'll have my attention


 
  
 I had the X5ii and the P5 Falcon , and the P5 Falcon is powerful enough (especially plugged into the power supply) to drive the HE500s.  The whole reason I purchased the P5 Falcon was so I can drive the HE500s and thankfully and blissfully it works wonderfully.  The sound quality out of the P5 is my favorite sound signature out of the ibasso sources/amps.  The P5 makes the background silent and deep.  Every sound has a full bodied intended richness to it, and if you add a buffer to the internals slightly increasing the voltage, you can get the 500s to produce its rich bass punches without turning the volume up too high, which allows you to avoid some bright slightly harsh treble/sibilance that happens when you turn the volume up high on an underpowered HE-500.  
  
 I absolutely love my Falcon!


----------



## tomcourtenay

The P5 is a wonderful amp paired with the Fiio X7 and my Angies, it has great body, specially in the mids, and an impressive depth and width in the soundstage. I prefer it to the original Portaphile 627 which was my favorite amp...

Im sticking with the stock configuration by now because i have tried the ne5534 and is more transparent than the opa627 but it loses a little body. I tried the discrete buffers and i like the sound after a little burning, is very natural, but im getting way mores hiss than with the buf 634. Anyone having this problem?

And any opamps or buffers suggestions?


----------



## Cotnijoe

Has anyone gotten the chance to compare this bad boy to the amp of the Hugo or Continental Dual Mono?


----------



## gnidrolog

Very fine review here: http://headfonics.com/2016/01/the-p5-falcon-by-ibasso/


----------



## Paul - iBasso

Remember that you can always change the sound of the P5 with all of the op amp choices. The circuit is very pure and allows you to hear these changes as you customize to your own preference.


----------



## craigcpj

Paul!
  
 Thank you so much from the bottom of my Audiophile heart!
  
 I recently emailed ibasso because my FiiO X5ii and my P5 were stolen out of my car! 
  
 The P5 is my favorite portable setup that I've ever used, and its capable of pushing all of my headphones including my planar magnetics and HE-500's (power hungry).
  
 When I explained my situation and my desire and demand for the P5 , iBasso made a wonderful agreement with me, and really went out of their way to make it affordable and understandable.  iBasso was the nicest customer service experience I've had with modern companies in a LONG time.  Very quick to reply, very quick to come up with an alternative solution, and very understandable.
  
 The P5's make the sound presentation so clean , that no matter what headphone I'm listening to, I plug in my P5 between my source and my phones because the P5 cleans up the signal so much that the quiet black background is perfect, and all of the frequency groups are normalized and clean.
  
 Amazing amp!  What opamp/buffer combinations would you recommend after the default setup?  anything to try?  
  
 Thanks again for the amazing and friendly support iBasso provides!


----------



## OddJobs

mingus said:


> Will the power supply work 110/220v?



I read through the thread and did not see an answer, I just traveled to Australia from the USA and as soon as i plugged the power supply in it blow the fuse in the unit. What is the recommendation for fuse size for 220v?


----------



## Paul - iBasso

oddjobs said:


> I read through the thread and did not see an answer, I just traveled to Australia from the USA and as soon as i plugged the power supply in it blow the fuse in the unit. What is the recommendation for fuse size for 220v?


 

 You have a power supply designed for 110 to 120 volts. It can not be used with 220 volts. You need either our power supply for 220 volts or a step down transformer. The step-down transformer to 110 or 120 will allow you to use the power supply you currently have.


----------



## OddJobs

paul - ibasso said:


> You have a power supply designed for 110 to 120 volts. It can not be used with 220 volts. You need either our power supply for 220 volts or a step down transformer. The step-down transformer to 110 or 120 will allow you to use the power supply you currently have.



Thank you for that answer. Might be a good thing to put on the power supply in the future for user to know. Or state this on specifications on the ibasso web site.


----------



## Paul - iBasso

oddjobs said:


> Thank you for that answer. Might be a good thing to put on the power supply in the future for user to know. Or state this on specifications on the ibasso web site.


 

 You are correct and I apologize. We will be clearly labeling the power supplies.


----------



## Johnnystuff

Any chance to have it compared to the ifi idsd micro? I read only awesome stuff about both. Some word about the "bass" thingy?
  
 Also a very technical question that probably not many can answer but why dat 3.5mm plug on your devices (DX80 too)?? :wavesfist:
 Ok I know I should DIY my cables soon but while using a 3.5mm to 6.3mm adapter is fine (it's smaller on the outside), using a 6.3 to 3.5 is really terrible for me, feels like using the phone with a pool stick sticked in instead of a device for real (partially semi-grown) men. How about making them both?
  
 Ok rant's over, back to lurking mode


----------



## ph58

Just received the Audeze LCD 2 Fazor . Pairing with the P5-PS , sound quality is really good !, in High Gain everythings are rendering beautifully ( soundstage basses , mids highs ) This is an amazing piece of HeadAmp !


----------



## jamato8

ph58 said:


> Just received the Audeze LCD 2 Fazor . Pairing with the P5-PS , sound quality is really good !, in High Gain everythings are rendering beautifully ( soundstage basses , mids highs ) This is an amazing piece of HeadAmp !


 

 I am constantly amazed at how good the P5 sounds and they will power most all my headphones and do it like a full desktop amp.


----------



## ShreyasMax

Folks,
  
 Would appreciate any comparisons bet. P5 and Mojo, as I'm looking for a source upgrade. I'm currently using the D14 Bushmaster with Fidelio X2 at home, and RHA T20 IEMs. I've used the Mojo briefly for review for two weeks and found its tonality and detail retrieval to be ahead of my D14, but not by very much. What impressed me about Mojo though was its natural realistic timbre, the best I've heard till now. Would adding the Falcon give me an improved natural tonality over the Mojo, or is it just better for higher impedance headphones. 
  
 Thanks in advance, cheers


----------



## HiFlight

shreyasmax said:


> Folks,
> 
> Would appreciate any comparisons bet. P5 and Mojo, as I'm looking for a source upgrade. I'm currently using the D14 Bushmaster with Fidelio X2 at home, and RHA T20 IEMs. I've used the Mojo briefly for review for two weeks and found its tonality and detail retrieval to be ahead of my D14, but not by very much. What impressed me about Mojo though was its natural realistic timbre, the best I've heard till now. Would adding the Falcon give me an improved natural tonality over the Mojo, or is it just better for higher impedance headphones.
> 
> Thanks in advance, cheers




I have had both and kept the P5.


----------



## ShreyasMax

hiflight said:


> I have had both and kept the P5.


 
  
 Thanks for your quick response. I also see that you've got the Plenue D in your sig. I'm also considering this as a DAP upgrade. So if you could give a comparison between tonality of the Plenue D, P5 & Mojo, would really appreciate it! I'm mainly looking at accuracy of timbre, and detail retrieval. 
  
 Thanks again.


----------



## HiFlight

shreyasmax said:


> Thanks for your quick response. I also see that you've got the Plenue D in your sig. I'm also considering this as a DAP upgrade. So if you could give a comparison between tonality of the Plenue D, P5 & Mojo, would really appreciate it! I'm mainly looking at accuracy of timbre, and detail retrieval.
> 
> Thanks again.




The Plenue D is a great all-arounder DAP, as it is very small, has about 50 hours of play time (lossless) and nearly infinite DSP adjustments which allows me to tailor the sound of all my phones to my personal preferences. The shortcoming is that the D has only a headphone out and no digital or line outputs. 

The P5 is my amp of choice when paired with my Grace DAC for desktop use.


----------



## ShreyasMax

hiflight said:


> The Plenue D is a great all-arounder DAP, as it is very small, has about 50 hours of play time (lossless) and nearly infinite DSP adjustments which allows me to tailor the sound of all my phones to my personal preferences. The shortcoming is that the D has only a headphone out and no digital or line outputs.
> 
> The P5 is my amp of choice when paired with my Grace DAC for desktop use.




Thanks again. How do you rate the tonality of the P5 in terms of naturalness of timbre when compared to that of the Mojo?

Also, how close to these two (P5, Mojo) does the Plenue D get? 

Thanks


----------



## HiFlight

shreyasmax said:


> Thanks again. How do you rate the tonality of the P5 in terms of naturalness of timbre when compared to that of the Mojo?
> 
> Also, how close to these two (P5, Mojo) does the Plenue D get?
> 
> Thanks




IMO, the timbre and tonality of the P5 is better than the Mojo. In addition, the bass boost is very subtle but yet very effective for adding a bit more solid foundation to phones that might be a little light in the bass. 

With a given set of phones and with some time for experimentation, the Plenue D can get very close to the Mojo and slightly less close to the P5. Please keep in mind that I am using the latest custom Topkit in my P5. That is one of the advantages...one can roll opamps, although the stock devices are excellent. 

The Plenue D has 44 discrete presets and 4 user-defined presets. The user presets allow one to vary the BBE, 3-D, room characteristics and EQ etc. in an almost infinite variety.
As I listen to a lot of vocal music, I find the "Rap" preset to present a very lifelike listening experience with most of my phones, even the TOTL ones. It is a very versatile little DAP.

It is good enough that it has pulled me away from my desktop setup (Computer > Grace > P5) Biggest drawback is that there is no provision for listening to Tidal.


----------



## ShreyasMax

hiflight said:


> IMO, the timbre and tonality of the P5 is better than the Mojo. In addition, the bass boost is very subtle but yet very effective for adding a bit more solid foundation to phones that might be a little light in the bass.
> 
> With a given set of phones and with some time for experimentation, the Plenue D can get very close to the Mojo and slightly less close to the P5. Please keep in mind that I am using the latest custom Topkit in my P5. That is one of the advantages...one can roll opamps, although the stock devices are excellent.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for those detailed impressions, appreciate it.


----------



## ph0n6

Hi. I'm planning on getting a P5 for my cans. I tried it 2 times, 1 at the meeting and the other time at the store. I got a few questions:
 1. Not sure if it's just me, but when I heard it with the power supply there seems to be a small haziness (I can't quite word it) in the background while there was none when I use the battery (maybe it just my memory messing with me as the time between these trials are pretty far apart). Mine HP is the Sonorous VI so it is quite sensitive with low impedance. Is this normal?
 2. Can anyone explain what does buffer, output ground, virtual ground, left right channel does in the amp? I do learn some basic electronics at university but not quite enough to understand what these things do in a real amplifier.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Buffer = opamps to separate the driven load (headphone) from the voltage driver (aka left and right channel opamps), and thus provides current reserves to better drive headphones. Different opamp buffers have different sonic characteristics.
 Left and right = opamps used as the main voltage driver. Again different opamps can be used that have different sonic characteristics.
 Output g. and virtual g. = opamps that basically serve an interesting way to add extra colour to the sound by being used as "grounds", they are not actually needed, they just add extra customization, a purist might even leave the grounds empty (dummy chips). But employing the ground opamps certainly does create unique sound not otherwise found.
 .


----------



## ph0n6

Ok I kinda get it now (I think lmao). So if I don't need too much current I can use the dummy opamp and to have "normal" sound I should put both the virtual and output ground dummy opamp too? That means I only need opamp at left right channel driver? Also does the "capacitor" tricks in the opamp thread works for these too? I tried soldering some myself for my last opamp but after tinkering a while the amp broke so I need to be extra careful this time.


----------



## HiFlight

ph0n6 said:


> Ok I kinda get it now (I think lmao). So if I don't need too much current I can use the dummy opamp and to have "normal" sound I should put both the virtual and output ground dummy opamp too? That means I only need opamp at left right channel driver? Also does the "capacitor" tricks in the opamp thread works for these too? I tried soldering some myself for my last opamp but after tinkering a while the amp broke so I need to be extra careful this time.




While you can use bypass (dummy) opamps in the buffer sockets, please keep in mind that although buffers do increase the output current, their primary purpose is to act as an impedance-matching device allowing the L/R opamps to operate into a very high input impedance. Operating the L/R opamps directly into the much lower impedance headphone load can significantly change their output characteristics as well as change the sound of many IEM's, especially those with multiple drivers. Sometimes this can result in a pleasant albeit colored sound, but often the first indication will be clipping during musical transients, especially low frequency transients. 

Most good buffers can output up to a couple hundred MA whereas the typical L/R opamps output only about 20-30 MA. 

If your IEM's are quite easily driven, there is no harm in bypassing the buffers, but you are actually defeating much of the engineering that went into the design of the amp.

Most well-designed amplifiers will have the appropriate bypass capacitors build into the circuit, so it is doubtful that the risk of trying to modify the circuit is worth the unlikely probability of improved SQ.


----------



## ph0n6

hiflight said:


> While you can use bypass (dummy) opamps in the buffer sockets, please keep in mind that although buffers do increase the output current, their primary purpose is to act as an impedance-matching device allowing the L/R opamps to operate into a very high input impedance. Operating the L/R opamps directly into the much lower impedance headphone load can significantly change their output characteristics as well as change the sound of many IEM's, especially those with multiple drivers. Sometimes this can result in a pleasant albeit colored sound, but often the first indication will be clipping during musical transients, especially low frequency transients.
> 
> Most good buffers can output up to a couple hundred MA whereas the typical L/R opamps output only about 20-30 MA.
> 
> ...


 
 Wonderfully explained, cheers mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. What about the output ground and the virtual ground? The only thing I know about ground is that it is supposedly a reference point in the circuit and that you can have a virtual ground by using opamp without actually connecting it to ground, but I'm not even sure what that means


----------



## HiFlight

ph0n6 said:


> Wonderfully explained, cheers mate  . What about the output ground and the virtual ground? The only thing I know about ground is that it is supposedly a reference point in the circuit and that you can have a virtual ground by using opamp without actually connecting it to ground, but I'm not even sure what that means :confused_face_2:




The ground and virtual ground part of the circuit serves to isolate the power supplies for each channel and effectively making the amp a dual mono system with a split power supply, meaning the power supply swings positive and negative rather than referencing the system ground. I find that using the ground, or virtual ground or bypassing them mostly results in slight changes to the soundstaging rather than changes in frequency response. 

There is no "correct" configuration, rather just try the 3 different options and see which one sounds best with a given L/R and buffer configuration.


----------



## ph0n6

Some measurements for the P5: http://headphoniaks.com/blog/ibasso-p5-amplificador-auriculares-analisis/
 Looking good I would say, getting it in a few more days


----------



## ShreyasMax

Folks,

Any P5 users in India, willing to sell?

Thanks.


----------



## Paul - iBasso

shreyasmax said:


> Folks,
> 
> Any P5 users in India, willing to sell?
> 
> Thanks.


 

 I don't think many have been sold in India. A shame because our amp really does exceed expectations.


----------



## ShreyasMax

paul - ibasso said:


> I don't think many have been sold in India. A shame because our amp really does exceed expectations.


 
  
@Paul - iBasso 
  
 Here's the reason > I checked with your India dealer; they haven't got it in stock yet. And also, (and this should probably be the major hurdle) the insanely inflated price (the dealer roughly quoted INR 48,000 (approx. 720 US$) !) whereas Penon Audio are selling at 400$.
  
 There you go. Even the D14 'Bushmaster' that I bought from a fellow head-fier, is currently being sold upwards of INR 20,000 (approx. 300 USD). Here's hoping that the prices come down to reasonable levels, considering that most other brands' products are being sold at their par global prices.
  
 In any case, eagerly awaiting the arrival of the 'Falcon' to these shores. Cheers.


----------



## Paul - iBasso

shreyasmax said:


> @Paul - iBasso
> 
> Here's the reason > I checked with your India dealer; they haven't got it in stock yet. And also, (and this should probably be the major hurdle) the insanely inflated price (the dealer roughly quoted INR 48,000 (approx. 720 US$) !) whereas Penon Audio are selling at 400$.
> 
> ...


 

 The P5 can also be ordered directly from us.


----------



## ph0n6

The P5 on Pennon doesn't seems to come with the power supply. Not a bad deal for someone who only needs the amp.


----------



## ShreyasMax

paul - ibasso said:


> The P5 can also be ordered directly from us.






That, my dear sir, is a risk. And a huge one at that, considering the infamous India Customs is unpredictable, to say the least. But if the value is declared lower, probably it is a possibility.


----------



## mpawluk91

I'm buying the p5 on penon audio this week without the power supply to stack with my dx90

What is the best batteries for this thing?


----------



## ph0n6

mpawluk91 said:


> I'm buying the p5 on penon audio this week without the power supply to stack with my dx90
> 
> What is the best batteries for this thing?


 
  
 2x300mah. I have bypass ground, discreet buffer and 2xOPA627, never truly tested the batterries though but should last about 6-7 hours


----------



## mpawluk91

Is the P5 a class A amp? mine will arrive tomorrow


----------



## mpawluk91

i lied i got the whole package instead


----------



## ShreyasMax

mpawluk91 said:


> i lied i got the whole package instead




Congratulations.

Awaiting early impressions.


----------



## Paul - iBasso

mpawluk91 said:


> i lied i got the whole package instead


 

 Let us know what you think. Happy listening.


----------



## mpawluk91

I plan on doing a full review within a week or so, I just need some more time with it. 

But early on I will say I can tell this easily bests all other amps I've owned when it comes to sound! The signature seems very energetic and a touch warm, I think it's a great match with the dx90's line out


----------



## ShreyasMax

mpawluk91 said:


> I plan on doing a full review within a week or so, I just need some more time with it.
> 
> But early on I will say I can tell this easily bests all other amps I've owned when it comes to sound! The signature seems very energetic and a touch warm, I think it's a great match with the dx90's line out




Thanks. Shall look forward to your review. I'm positively hopeful that the Falcon shall be a great match with my D14 as well.

Cheers


----------



## mpawluk91

shreyasmax said:


> Thanks. Shall look forward to your review. I'm positively hopeful that the Falcon shall be a great match with my D14 as well.
> 
> Cheers


Wow that'll be a stack! Lol


----------



## mpawluk91

I'm still waiting to do the review for a few more days but so far I can say that my Xba h3 have never played music with this much poise and precision.

I think a lot of things in the amp are to give credit for the excellent performance but the high voltage is certainly shining through as a winner in my ears!


----------



## Paul - iBasso

mpawluk91 said:


> I'm still waiting to do the review for a few more days but so far I can say that my Xba h3 have never played music with this much poise and precision.
> 
> I think a lot of things in the amp are to give credit for the excellent performance but the high voltage is certainly shining through as a winner in my ears!


 

 You will also hear positive changes as the P5 burns in. Then there are all the op amp and buffer options. There is a lot to enjoy and work with.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Bought a P5, eventually had to do it, my P4 has been for sale for months and no one wants it, hmph, people only want the latest, if you can find a better amp than the P4 at $160 I will give it to you for free.
  
  
 Anyway, does anyone know if P5 can handle extra high voltage NiMh battery such as 11 volts?


----------



## mpawluk91

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> Bought a P5, eventually had to do it, my P4 has been for sale for months and no one wants it, hmph, people only want the latest, if you can find a better amp than the P4 at $160 I will give it to you for free.
> 
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know if P5 can handle extra high voltage NiMh battery such as 11 volts?


I have no idea about the extra high voltage NiMh battery, but I'm happy someone else got a p5 now and it's not just me and Paul on this ghost thread

I know it's early but how different is the p5 and p4? Sound quality and build quality I'm curious


----------



## HiFlight

mpawluk91 said:


> I have no idea about the extra high voltage NiMh battery, but I'm happy someone else got a p5 now and it's not just me and Paul on this ghost thread
> 
> I know it's early but how different is the p5 and p4? Sound quality and build quality I'm curious




Hey, I'm still around also! While the P4 was (and still is) an excellent portable amp, the P5 does eclipse it in every way, except maybe for portability. I have not owned a desktop amplifier that outperformed my P5. It is beyond me why folks pay megabucks for boutique amplifiers that cannot match the performance of the P5.

EDIT: I would not want to try 11v cells in the P5. Solid state devices are usually able to meet a + or - 10% variation over stated values, but anything over that, you are a test pilot! While the opamps and buffers in the P5 can handle larger voltages, there are many other devices such as caps and resistors that could well be damaged by higher supply voltages.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

hiflight said:


> EDIT: I would not want to try 11v cells in the P5. Solid state devices are usually able to meet a + or - 10% variation over stated values, but anything over that, you are a test pilot! While the opamps and buffers in the P5 can handle larger voltages, there are many other devices such as caps and resistors that could well be damaged by higher supply voltages.


 
  
 But the external power supply of P5 feeds +/- 15v to P5, so that should mean P5 is able to handle batteries up to the same voltage.


----------



## Paul - iBasso

mpawluk91 said:


> I have no idea about the extra high voltage NiMh battery, but I'm happy someone else got a p5 now and it's not just me and Paul on this ghost thread
> 
> I know it's early but how different is the p5 and p4? Sound quality and build quality I'm curious


 
 The P5 is a totally different design compared to the P4. The P4 for its size does a good job but we designed the P5 to compete as a portable desktop amp. I think we succeeded and have never had a negative response from a customer. The machining on the case took a lot of trial and error with nothing but the best tolerances being accepted and matching of internal parts took a long time to optimize.
  
 On the battery question it is always better to be cautious until you find out for sure. Hiflight is right to question this.  11 volt batteries will work fine and no problem will occur with the circuit. Let us know how it sounds.


----------



## mpawluk91

paul - ibasso said:


> The P5 is a totally different design compared to the P4. The P4 for its size does a good job but we designed the P5 to compete as a portable desktop amp. I think we succeeded and have never had a negative response from a customer. The machining on the case took a lot of trial and error with nothing but the best tolerances being accepted and matching of internal parts took a long time to optimize.
> 
> On the battery question it is always better to be cautious until you find out for sure. Hiflight is right to question this.  11 volt batteries will work fine and no problem will occur with the circuit. Let us know how it sounds.


What is the tolerance in your factory for machining? Where I work the industry standard for cnc tolerance is .015 of an inch and is even tighter on certified jobs like .005


----------



## CJG888

As the P5 is intended to be used as a desktop amp for at least part of the time, it would have been nice to have an input in the rear panel. As it is, it suffers from the same problem as the O2, namely that of the signal cable entering from the front. This is not a problem if you are using a DAP, but it doesn't look all that neat when connected to desktop sources.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

I bought some old school NiCd, Nickel Cadmium batteries, they have lower internal resistance than NiMH batteries, which also means they have higher current delivery, so I'm going to do a test of NiCd vs NiMH to see if I can discern any audible difference.
  
 I remember when I was a kid when I'd put NiCd batteries into my remote control car they would make the car go much faster than other battery types.
  
 edit: Further research shows certain modern NiMH (Panasonic/Sanyo Eneloop) have surpassed NiCd in every way, and Li-Ion is a good all round option. Still, I'm going to do a test of all to make sure.


----------



## Paul - iBasso

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> I bought some old school NiCd, Nickel Cadmium batteries, they have lower internal resistance than NiMH batteries, which also means they have higher current delivery, so I'm going to do a test of NiCd vs NiMH to see if I can discern any audible difference.
> 
> I remember when I was a kid when I'd put NiCd batteries into my remote control car they would make the car go much faster than other battery types.
> 
> edit: Further research shows certain modern NiMH (Panasonic/Sanyo Eneloop) have surpassed NiCd in every way, and Li-Ion is a good all round option. Still, I'm going to do a test of all to make sure.


 

 The Eneloop and most low discharge batteries have an excellent ESR. I look forward to your comparison.


----------



## mpawluk91

Probably going to be a a little more time until my review, home remodeling has consumed a lot of my spare time


----------



## ShreyasMax

mpawluk91 said:


> Probably going to be a a little more time until my review, home remodeling has consumed a lot of my spare time




Shall patiently await your review. Cheers


----------



## ph0n6

Full-discrete P5 is heaven confirmed  Though gonna have to grind the leg of the opamp if I want to fit in the case, hopefully not breaking it in the progress.


----------



## ShreyasMax

Waiting for first batch of Falcons to be imported by the dealer here in India. Can't wait!


----------



## ph0n6

Just a report for those who are interested in the Sparkos opamp. I tried fitting the SS3602 in, there is a small "line" that is deeper than the whole case which get in the way. I grinded it (spare me for the horrible skill lmao) and it's now fit just fine. In term of sounds all I can say is if you are on the fence just grab it and be done with opamp for good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (if you don't mind grinding the beautiful CNC case that is lmao)
 Update: Also I insert a paper on top of the opamp to insulate it from the cover and conduct electricity. And you do NOT want the opamp to touch the cover when plug in the charger or touch your hand onto the cover, it might break the opamp. Also the thing runs really hot when running with the charger (and hot as in class A hot).


----------



## oldmate

...


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

ph0n6 said:


> Just a report for those who are interested in the Sparkos opamp. I tried fitting the SS3602 in,


 
  
 Interesting opamp, quite pricey, wonder how it compares to Burson V5i.


----------



## ph0n6

Another thing, my P5 now have noise when I use the volumes pot, and it gets worse with higher volumes (it's fine with below 11 hour, but pass that and it became pretty unbearable). The stock 5534 only have slight noise while the Sparkos cranks it up alot (probably due to high gain of this opamp). The weird thing is I did not experience this before. Wonder how can I clean the volume pot since it's pretty hard to reach.


----------



## jamato8

ph0n6 said:


> Another thing, my P5 now have noise when I use the volumes pot, and it gets worse with higher volumes (it's fine with below 11 hour, but pass that and it became pretty unbearable). The stock 5534 only have slight noise while the Sparkos cranks it up alot (probably due to high gain of this opamp). The weird thing is I did not experience this before. Wonder how can I clean the volume pot since it's pretty hard to reach.


 

 I have the P5 and it is quiet. Do you mean there is noise when you change the volume or a continuous hiss? Have you tried different op amps?


----------



## ph0n6

Yeah it used to be quiet. There's noise when changing volume only, not hiss. I guess the volume pot is dirty now since I leave the lid open a lot, though not sure how to clean it.


----------



## jamato8

ph0n6 said:


> Yeah it used to be quiet. There's noise when changing volume only, not hiss. I guess the volume pot is dirty now since I leave the lid open a lot, though not sure how to clean it.


 

 Run the volume up and down, spin it back and forth, with your fingers a number of times, 20 or 30. That is often all that is needed to clean the pot.


----------



## ph0n6

jamato8 said:


> Run the volume up and down, spin it back and forth, with your fingers a number of times, 20 or 30. That is often all that is needed to clean the pot.


 
  
 Yeah that what's I tried at first, works for other amps but not this one. I guess the high gain of the opamp is too much here. Though I can live with it as long as I don't turn the volumes over 11 o'clock which I rarely do except when I listen to some really quiet classical pieces. But just a report for those interested in the Sparkos opamp.


----------



## ShreyasMax

mpawluk91 said:


> Probably going to be a a little more time until my review, home remodeling has consumed a lot of my spare time




 Any further impressions or updates? Thanks!


----------



## jamato8

ph0n6 said:


> Yeah that what's I tried at first, works for other amps but not this one. I guess the high gain of the opamp is too much here. Though I can live with it as long as I don't turn the volumes over 11 o'clock which I rarely do except when I listen to some really quiet classical pieces. But just a report for those interested in the Sparkos opamp.


 

 I wonder if it isn't the pot but some DC offset. I have had a couple of op amps that caused problems. But if you aren't moving the volume control, and you get no noise, I am not sure of the problem.


----------



## ph0n6

jamato8 said:


> I wonder if it isn't the pot but some DC offset. I have had a couple of op amps that caused problems. But if you aren't moving the volume control, and you get no noise, I am not sure of the problem.


 
  
 Come to think of it it might be that during my "grinding" the CNC case process I didn't removed all of the "aluminum dust" from the case (mind you they are tiny), maybe they got stuck in the volume pot.


----------



## HiFlight

ph0n6 said:


> Yeah that what's I tried at first, works for other amps but not this one. I guess the high gain of the opamp is too much here. Though I can live with it as long as I don't turn the volumes over 11 o'clock which I rarely do except when I listen to some really quiet classical pieces. But just a report for those interested in the Sparkos opamp.




You might try changing the ground configuration. Perhaps try the bypass dummy adapters. Always check for proper configuration by turning on the amp prior to re-installing the cover and confirm that the blue light only blinks when you turn the amp on. If it stays on, there is something wrong, most likely an opamp installed incorrectly. 

If you hear static without turning the volume knob, you most likely have a defective opamp. Easy to check by replacing each pair with a different pair, one pair at a time. I would start with swapping the pair of L/R opamps first. Even if it only happens when turning the volume control, as John suggested, it is likely the presence of some DC offset voltage. Again, try swapping the opamps by pairs.


----------



## ph0n6

hiflight said:


> You might try changing the ground configuration. Perhaps try the bypass dummy adapters. Always check for proper configuration by turning on the amp prior to re-installing the cover and confirm that the blue light only blinks when you turn the amp on. If it stays on, there is something wrong, most likely an opamp installed incorrectly.
> 
> If you hear static without turning the volume knob, you most likely have a defective opamp. Easy to check by replacing each pair with a different pair, one pair at a time. I would start with swapping the pair of L/R opamps first.


 
 I'm pretty sure it is working normally: no bluelight, same configuration as before other than changing the 2 single OPA627 to the Sparkos Dual (bypass 2 ground, discreete buffer). I tried some other configuration but it doesn't help. Also it is opamp specific (the Sparkos), the 627 also have slight noise but they are just no loud enough. Note that all the noise I mention only appears when turning the volume pot, otherwise it is dead silence.


----------



## jamato8

ph0n6 said:


> I'm pretty sure it is working normally: no bluelight, same configuration as before other than changing the 2 single OPA627 to the Sparkos Dual (bypass 2 ground, discreete buffer). I tried some other configuration but it doesn't help. Also it is opamp specific (the Sparkos), the 627 also have slight noise but they are just no loud enough. Note that all the noise I mention only appears when turning the volume pot, otherwise it is dead silence.


 

 I think you have some DC offset.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

nvm


----------



## funnytortoise

Hi guys, can I ask for some help? I just bought an ibasso p5 secondhand. Problem is, when I plug the power supply to the amplifier, there is a hissing sound. There is no hissing at low volumes and the hissing grows a little louder as I turn the volume knob higher.
 However, there is no such problem when the power supply is not plugged in or turned off.
 What's wrong?


----------



## Paul - iBasso

funnytortoise said:


> Hi guys, can I ask for some help? I just bought an ibasso p5 secondhand. Problem is, when I plug the power supply to the amplifier, there is a hissing sound. There is no hissing at low volumes and the hissing grows a little louder as I turn the volume knob higher.
> However, there is no such problem when the power supply is not plugged in or turned off.
> What's wrong?


 

 It seems your PS needs repair. You would need to send it back to us for this service. There is no hiss with a correctly working PS.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

What batteries are you guys using, I tested a few and it makes a good difference. 9v batteries come in 4 voltages(even though all just advertise as 9v), They are 7.2v/7.4v, 8.4v, 9.6v. I tested all and 9.6v sound noticeably clearer, more detailed but smoother more refined and open as well, a no going back sonic upgrade.
  
 There are two types of 9.6v batteries on the market, NiMH and LiFePO4 (Lithium Iron Phosphate, a special type of Li-Ion). I highly recommend LiFePO4, they do not drop in voltage in use, like NIMH they will stay at their rated cell voltage in use until close to depleted, while normal Li-Ion batteries linearly drop in voltage while used.
  
 LiFePO4 are a better option than NiMH as they use less cells and higher mAH, 9.6v NiMH use 8x 1.2v cells total 260mAH, while 9.6v LiFePO4 use 3x 3.2v cells total 320mAH, less cells means lower resistance and higher max current output, 9.6v NiIMH battery has 520mA max dischargeable current, compared to 640mA for 9.6v LiFePO4. 
  
 Only Soshine makes 9.6v LiFePO4 and I can highly recommend them, you need the special 9.6v LiFePO4 charger that comes with them so don't think to buy the batteries alone, they won't charge properly in NiMH and Li-Ion chargers.
  
 I bought from: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LiFePO4-Li-ion-Ni-MH-Battery-Soshine-Professional-9V-6F22-Rechargeble-2-Battery-1-Charger-Suit/32657450132.html
  
 Will give your sound quality a decent boost! I'd say 10-15%, well worth the $20.


----------



## HiFlight

Can one still use the included power supply to trickle charge these batteries?


----------



## funnytortoise

paul - ibasso said:


> It seems your PS needs repair. You would need to send it back to us for this service. There is no hiss with a correctly working PS.


 

 Hi Paul,
 sorry it took a while to reply. After testing, this problem only occurs with my Grado SR-80e. I tried it with a few other earbuds and IEMs and also the Sennheiser HD600 and there is no hiss. It seems to be a problem with my grado. Would you happen to know what's wrong with it?


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

hiflight said:


> Can one still use the included power supply to trickle charge these batteries?




 Id say no, they require to be charged to 11.2v and the P5 isn't regulated for that, probably even 9.6v NIMH batteries will not charge properly in P5 as they need to be charged to 11.6v, so both 9.6v NIMH and 9.6v LiFePO4 need different chargers to one another(unless charger is specified for both) and LiFePO4 obviously needs a different charger than regular Li-Ion.


----------



## jamato8

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> Id say no, they require to be charged to 11.2v and the P5 isn't regulated for that, probably even 9.6v NIMH batteries will not charge properly in P5 as they need to be charged to 11.6v, so both 9.6v NIMH and 9.6v LiFePO4 need different chargers to one another(unless charger is specified for both) and LiFePO4 obviously needs a different charger than regular Li-Ion.


 

 What are you using to charge the LiFePO4?


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

jamato8 said:


> What are you using to charge the LiFePO4?


 
  
 A charger comes bundled with the batteries, it is specified for charging 9.6v LiFePO4 (also 8.4V Ni-MH and 7.4v Li-Ion).
  
 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LiFePO4-Li-ion-Ni-MH-Battery-Soshine-Professional-9V-6F22-Rechargeble-2-Battery-1-Charger-Suit/32657450132.html


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

I hear an electrical buzz/hum when I use the PS with P5, through IT03, you can't really hear it with music playing, unless it is quieter music with empty pauses. Also when I turn up the P5 volume with no music playing and I touch the PS casing I get very loud buzzing through IT03 when I touch PS.
  
 Is this normal or is it due to PS being 220v(China) being used with 230-240v(Australia) power?


----------



## Paul - iBasso

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> I hear an electrical buzz/hum when I use the PS with P5, through IT03, you can't really hear it with music playing, unless it is quieter music with empty pauses. Also when I turn up the P5 volume with no music playing and I touch the PS casing I get very loud buzzing through IT03 when I touch PS.
> 
> Is this normal or is it due to PS being 220v(China) being used with 230-240v(Australia) power?


 

 What type of grounding do you have?  The PS is fine with 230 volts. I have tried the IT03 with the P5 and PS in the past and experience no buzz or hum. I would suspect a grounding issue. Do you have both the source and the P5 hooked up to the AC at the same time?


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

paul - ibasso said:


> What type of grounding do you have?  The PS is fine with 230 volts. I have tried the IT03 with the P5 and PS in the past and experience no buzz or hum. I would suspect a grounding issue. Do you have both the source and the P5 hooked up to the AC at the same time?


 
  
 I hear the buzz through IT03 even without a source connected to P5, just PS connected, straight to wall AC.


----------



## jamato8

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> I hear the buzz through IT03 even without a source connected to P5, just PS connected, straight to wall AC.


 

 I don't get any buzzing from the P5 and PS. I wonder if there is something in the ground of your house/business? Have you tried floating the ground on the PS?


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Ok figured it out, buzz was happening when placing P5 on top of PS. I now remember someone mentioning this issue in a review but I forgot all about it. I've placed P5 beside PS and buzz is gone. Although I still hear buzz when I touch the P5 volume knob specifically, touching the case does nothing . Bit of a finicky thing. I will float the PS ground and see if it helps the placement and volume knob buzz.


----------



## Paul - iBasso

t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> Ok figured it out, buzz was happening when placing P5 on top of PS. I now remember someone mentioning this issue in a review but I forgot all about it. I've placed P5 beside PS and buzz is gone. Although I still hear buzz when I touch the P5 volume knob specifically, touching the case does nothing . Bit of a finicky thing. I will float the PS ground and see if it helps the placement and volume knob buzz.


 

 I am glad you got the problem resolved. The PS does have a field around it as it converts the AC to DC as you found out with the placement of the P5. Have you tried any different op amps or combinations?


----------



## ph0n6

In case anyone is interested with the V5i for P5 I just finished my review on it: http://www.head-fi.org/products/burson-audio-supreme-sound-opamp-v5i/reviews/17179


----------



## Tulku1967

Now I burn the P5.
 OPA: opa2228 with 10k bypass between the two output and negative.
 Buffer: 634 double
 Ground: Discrete transistor BUF
 Sound is very transparent and peaceful. Bass strong but not excessive.
 High smooth, easy, natural. Mid also.
 The assembly honestly recommend it!
 Great work Ibasso!

 But, unfortunately, it had to pay a duty of 150 dollars, because Europe can not be ordered


----------



## Paul - iBasso

tulku1967 said:


> Now I burn the P5.
> OPA: opa2228 with 10k bypass between the two output and negative.
> Buffer: 634 double
> Ground: Discrete transistor BUF
> ...


 
 I am sorry you had to pay so much for duty. That would be discouraging. With what we have in the P5 and the CNC work, even at that price I think you are getting a good deal. The P5 is very transparent and is a good testing ground for op amps and buffers and then good sound.


----------



## Tulku1967

Yes ... Paul is a true experiment!

 Now the best sound, i put in place of OPA  opa2228 with bypass, i put in place of BUF  discrete buf and i put in place of GROUND opa627 (!!!)
 Yes,  by P5 on places of GROUND anf BUF  possible to put in OPA-s !!!
 5534 and 637 not good because the voltage is not stable!
 Next week comes the 2209, and 2 pieces single  629 (BUF) ... I will write about them!
  
 My plan: 2 opa128 ... will be Nirvana!


----------



## ph0n6

I wonder what the discreet buffer that iBasso provide made of? Can you provide us the datasheet for it Paul?


----------



## Paul - iBasso

ph0n6 said:


> I wonder what the discreet buffer that iBasso provide made of? Can you provide us the datasheet for it Paul?


 

 I never asked for one. I will see if there is anything available.


----------



## sergioL

for DX-100 (1.2.7) and VE Zen 2.0 (Oyaide hpc-mx recab) this
  

  
 is the best )
 interlink Oyaide hpc-mss


----------



## Brumas7

I bought a P5 Falcon from iBasso site after reading up this thread. When it arrived slightly more than a week ago, I excitedly tried it out. However after about 1.5 hrs of mid gain mid volume listening, it blew out my earphones! I was shocked this could happen.
 I immediately emailed iBasso the next day and they replied quickly (and they have been responsive) and I sent the whole package plus PS back to iBasso. Long story short, today I received news that solder dust at a solder joint caused DC to be generated that damaged my earphones. 
  
 Has anyone encountered such incident? I was like paranoid about such amplifier after the incident; what if it damage my hearing as well as a result of amp malfunction? Can such event 
 happen?
  
 I was just casually asked what solution I want. So should I ask for repair or a new unit? Anyway I have asked for an exchange. Not sure how this will progress.


----------



## ph0n6

brumas7 said:


> I bought a P5 Falcon from iBasso site after reading up this thread. When it arrived slightly more than a week ago, I excitedly tried it out. However after about 1.5 hrs of mid gain mid volume listening, it blew out my earphones! I was shocked this could happen.
> I immediately emailed iBasso the next day and they replied quickly (and they have been responsive) and I sent the whole package plus PS back to iBasso. Long story short, today I received news that solder dust at a solder joint caused DC to be generated that damaged my earphones.
> 
> Has anyone encountered such incident? I was like paranoid about such amplifier after the incident; what if it damage my hearing as well as a result of amp malfunction? Can such event
> ...


 
  
 About your hearing, from a book I read human can actually withstand quite a loud sound in short pulse, so if they cause no physical damage I think your hearing won't be affected much (though It's best to consult a medical professional to check your hearing).
 Anw, now that's some terrible QC there from iBasso (though not their first frankly speaking, at least my case didn't cause any damage). I believe you reserve all the right to have a new unit, since the problem came from iBasso. Nevertheless, I believe your case is the first around here. I hope iBasso can learn from this one and tested their product extensively before release.
 Btw what headphone was you using?


----------



## Brumas7

Thanks for your reply, ph0n6
 I was surprised by the incident as I as just settling in listening to the P5  The difference in air pressure in the ears was so unexpected that I was worried for awhile at first. Thanks for the suggestion to have ears checked, but up till now, I think the impact has been more psychological 
 I sat right up with eyes wide opened from my dozing posture when the earphones got blown. I had already tried out with the HD650 headphone and was using the Mee Audio P1 when it happened. Good thing I did not pull out my Noble K10U or SE846 as yet to try out on the P5.
  
 It is a pity that QC is a problem here. I hope companies like iBasso would seriously look into this area. I am sure they are aware that these cases not only cause more expenses and disruptions but also tarnish reputation and good will. To be fair, iBasso customer support had been fast and transparent.This is the bright spot that helps me to still consider their products in future with better QC.
  
 I like the P5 and it sounded good when it was working.That was why my first reaction was to ask for an exchange. But after mulling over, I decided to ask for a full refund as I would think the nagging anxiety of a DC incident recurrence is too unsettling, for now at least. So I am back to researching through head-fi threads for the next amplifier to acquire. Any suggestion would be welcome.


----------



## Paul - iBasso

brumas7 said:


> Thanks for your reply, ph0n6
> I was surprised by the incident as I as just settling in listening to the P5  The difference in air pressure in the ears was so unexpected that I was worried for awhile at first. Thanks for the suggestion to have ears checked, but up till now, I think the impact has been more psychological
> I sat right up with eyes wide opened from my dozing posture when the earphones got blown. I had already tried out with the HD650 headphone and was using the Mee Audio P1 when it happened. Good thing I did not pull out my Noble K10U or SE846 as yet to try out on the P5.
> 
> ...


 

 I am very sorry for the problem you encountered. We have never had this happen before and take it very seriously. Everything we sell undergoes quality checks so there is no excuse for this. Again I apologize. I wish you had not had this experience and had been able to enjoy the P5 because it truly is an excellent amplifier.


----------



## HiFlight

brumas7 said:


> I bought a P5 Falcon from iBasso site after reading up this thread. When it arrived slightly more than a week ago, I excitedly tried it out. However after about 1.5 hrs of mid gain mid volume listening, it blew out my earphones! I was shocked this could happen.
> I immediately emailed iBasso the next day and they replied quickly (and they have been responsive) and I sent the whole package plus PS back to iBasso. Long story short, today I received news that solder dust at a solder joint caused DC to be generated that damaged my earphones.
> 
> Has anyone encountered such incident? I was like paranoid about such amplifier after the incident; what if it damage my hearing as well as a result of amp malfunction? Can such event
> ...




No product, regardless of quality, is immune from failure. This can range from the smallest electronic devices to the space shuttles! Given the overall quality of the P5 and its superb performance, I personally would give it another chance. Besides the quality of its products, iBasso customer service and support is among the very best in the industry.


----------



## Brumas7

hiflight said:


> No product, regardless of quality, is immune from failure. This can range from the smallest electronic devices to the space shuttles! Given the overall quality of the P5 and its superb performance, I personally would give it another chance. Besides the quality of its products, iBasso customer service and support is among the very best in the industry.


 
 I agree that product failures could happen, especially audiophile products. It is probably me (I am still noob in the audiophile world) but it would be easier for me to accept if failure is isolated to just that product. It was a difficult decision of not hearing the P5 again but maybe another year there will be another product. At least my quest for upgrade was not too dampened 
 Yes, iBasso customer support on this had been very good.
  
 To Paul (iBasso) - thanks for your response. If I had read your response and those of HiFlight above earlier it may just had swayed me to stay on course for an exchange instead - such is the lingering emotional attachment of good sound, hahaha. But anyway, to move on.


----------



## ph0n6

The P5 is wonderful with the LME49600 buffer, maybe I could try making an opamp extender to fit everything inside the case, it is getting cramped with the SS3602 and the 49600.


----------



## sergioL

upgrade power cords
 AC Oyaide pa-23zxe
 DC handmade
 Ibasso DC cable too short


----------



## Quoth

I did a slight journey during the last ten months amp-rolling my P5 in search of the "perfect" sound. I don't have a massive bunch of other equipment lying around to test against so this is basically my impressions using my ears, music and gear and not a real proper review but with a bit of luck it might help someone along the line. I'm not a pro on audio lingo either so bear with my feeble attempts to descriptions and enjoy the wall of text. 
  
_Source_: Sony Z5compact (200GB memory card, Onkyo HF player) -> Mojo (Lossless or 24 bit tracks have been used in testing, mostly jazz and classical music).
_Headphones_: ZMF Ori Padauk, Oppo PM3, Sennheiser HD429
_Cables_: Forza Audioworks Android LOD, Claire interconnects and headphone cables (Claire Hybrid on the Oris).
  
 Since I plan to use the P5 (trans)portable all tests are conducted using Powerex 230mAh 9.6V NiMH batteries, and by the way - they charge just fine in the P5 PS. In chronological order I tested:
  
*OPA627 + Stacked BUF634* (Stock): Good tonality and pretty good soundstaging. What I really can't stand here is the aggressiveness of the 627. Way to "engaging" for my taste, but this is definitely one combo people will have differing opinions about. I can hear it's sonic merits, but it really isn't for me. I often felt exhausted after a listening session rather than relaxed.
  
*NE5534 + transistor buffers* (the second combo in the P5 box): Not bad at all, and certainly less aggressive then the OPA 627. I found the tonality and some other HiFi qualities of the OPA627 combo slightly better though (to far back in time for me to be more precise). In a choice between the two stock combos this however would have been my choice due to less in-your-face sound.
  
*Muses02 + Stacked BUF634:* I borrowed an unused Muses02 from a friend and Fiio uses this combo in the well-reviewed AM2 amp module so I had high hopes plugging this in. Very good tonality here from the muses02 and my favourite so far, but soundstaging was a let-down. Very wide left to right, but a loss of front to back depth compared to the other combos. This was mostly tested on the PM3s which are perhaps not soundstage kings either but it really sounded rather flat.
  
*Burson V5i + Stacked BUF634*: This combo I first tested on my PM3s and found it very enjoyable. Better soundstaging (more cube-like) then the Muses02 combo above however I had to turn the P5 to high gain and use plenty of volume to get good listening levels which put me off a bit (maybe the just 70db gain on the V5i plays a part?).I sat very happy with this for a while and then I bought a pair of ZMF Ori (The headphone formerly known as ZMF Omni) and now all I get is massive white noise from the V5i + BUF634 combo so back to storage with the V5i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The ZMF Oris needed the extra body from the P5 far less than the PM3s so here I actually considered selling it and just use the Mojo, but in the end I decided to see if I can improve the sound even further (was too late to send the P5 back to shop for a full refund anyway). Under all circumstances the P5 is slightly more powerful, especially with PS hooked up, and has a proper volume knob instead of silly plastic balls. So further down the head-fi rabbit hole we go:
  
*Hiflight Topkit*: Not really satisfied with the combos so far (on the Ori+Mojo combo the working options are no real improvements) I bought myself a Highflight Topkit and boy was I in for a treat. This really transformed the P5. Tonality has more or less always been fine on the P5 and this combo with the Oris was no exception - good from top to bottom (at least the way I like it... good solid body, nice midrange/vocals and polite but reasonable extended top end, good attack/decay of notes as well). The soundstage really opened up compared to the stock version, both in size and precision.
  
*Muses02 + Topkit buffers and grounds*: Now we're talking! Highflight mentioned in our conversations the buffers are the real stars of the Topkit and adding the Muses02 the improvement to soundstaging has indeed been kept and I feel the Muses02 has a slight edge in musicality compared to the Topkit L/R amps (I basically tap my foot and smile more but I can't really put my finger on it - this is ridiculously also how Muses marketing taglines from NJR goes but for once I actually agree on the buzz words). The difference is subtle though and I could have easily lived without the Muses02 if I had not tried this combo.
  
 Since this was so utterly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just had to try one more thing: Burson V5i vs Muses02:
  
*Burson V5i + Topkit buffers and grounds*: After previous experiences I was a bit cautious about the v5i and started with using my old HD429 as a sacrificial headphone and this sounded wonderful (no noise or anything), but moving on to the ZMF Oris I have horrible clicks, pops, high pitched noises, etc (not the white noise of the V5i+634 though). so this combo is a no go. I even think it smelled interestingly after a few seconds... Maybe it has to do with headphone impedance as well as buffer matching since the very easy to drive Senns worked fine? I have sold my PM3 so can’t retry with those phones, but at least Oris sends the V5i into "overload" for some reason.
  
 As for the Burning question of V5i vs Muses02 I have no definitive answer. The V5i has the potential to be a killer OP amp with excellent sonic merits but it seems very picky on buffer and headphone combos so at least in the P5 my findings match those of ph0n6 - I would use it with serious caution... Using the HD429s and the Topkit buffers the V5i is more or less on par with Muses02, but since these are not the headphones I want to use I didn't test it extensively.
  
 In the end I have bought my own Muses02 and use it with the Topkit buffers/grounds as a final solution. Compared to the bare Mojo there is a bit more body to the sound (this was far more needed on the PM3s then the Oris but still a change I appreciate) and I feel the soundstaging is a bit more natural, effortless and wider. All of the excellent prat and tonal qualities of the Mojo I adore are also preserved so this feels like a real win-win combo and the whole kit feels more like a decent desktop setup then a portable solution (a bit of a brick but no problem moving it around the house).


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Is anyone going to try BUF03 in the buffers? I've been meaning to, I will get around to it eventually, it's extremely power hungry at 18mA quiescent current compared to 7.3ma for LME49600, so say goodbye to battery life, but supposed to sound pretty nice (fyi even though it's power hungry it's not particularly powerful in terms of output).


----------



## ph0n6

quoth said:


> .....


 
  
 Very detailed impressions. I tried a bunch of combo myself but never really have the perseverance to write about all of them haha. A thing I did found consistent on my findings is that bypassing ground gives a better left-right separation (which is consistent with nwavguy findings of crosstalk performance http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/05/virtual-grounds-3-channel-amps.html (Do note that my finding was before I research on the matters of active grounding so I think it's safe to say the placebo effect aren't there)). Another stuff is that the V5i does works fine with the stacking 634 (2 low bandwidth) buffer and the 49600 (low bandwidth also) and it sounds pretty good. Currently using the SS3602, I like the sounds but the offset voltage can be very annoying, especially with my low impedance cans (8 ohm).
 Btw what's in the Hiflight topkit exactly? I supposed his buffer pair is 49600, in that case it's probably the best one 


t.r.a.n.c.e. said:


> Is anyone going to try BUF03 in the buffers? I've been meaning to, I will get around to it eventually, it's extremely power hungry at 18mA quiescent current compared to 7.3ma for LME49600, so say goodbye to battery life, but supposed to sound pretty nice (fyi even though it's power hungry it's not particularly powerful in terms of output).


 
 Hmm the specs doesn't impressed me much, especially with that output current and 1/10 slew rate of the LME49600 (I supposed the buffer should have way higher slew rate than the gain stage opamp for stability reasons?)


----------



## HiFlight

ph0n6 said:


> .........................................................................SNIP.........................................................................................
> Btw what's in the Hiflight topkit exactly? I supposed his buffer pair is 49600, in that case it's probably the best one
> ........................................................................SNIP..................................................................................




Buffer is LME49600 modified to fit neatly on a low-profile DIP socket. Ground is LT1010 also modified to correct non-standard pin basing and mounted on a low-profile DIP socket. I agree that bypassed grounds also work very well.


----------



## Quoth

> A thing I did found consistent on my findings is that bypassing ground gives a better left-right separation (which is consistent with nwavguy findings of crosstalk performance http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/05/virtual-grounds-3-channel-amps.html (Do note that my finding was before I research on the matters of active grounding so I think it's safe to say the placebo effect aren't there)).


 
  
 Darn! One more thing to test then... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll try bypassed ground slots and see if I hear another improvement. Initially I don't hear much change that can't be just placebo but I'll keep it in there and let's see over time... Certainly isn't a bad setup either.
  
 It would be fun to try the Sparkos OP-amps but I'm a bit afraid of the heat buildup inside the enclosure affecting other components...


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

ph0n6 said:


> Hmm the specs doesn't impressed me much, especially with that output current and 1/10 slew rate of the LME49600 (I supposed the buffer should have way higher slew rate than the gain stage opamp for stability reasons?)


 
  
 Hah specs aren't everything, the sound is what count's and the slew rate of the buffer does not need to be that high, no stability problems, 75mA is plenty enough for most hp's, even 250ohm Beyers or 300ohm Senns. I've ordered the BUF03 so will let you know how they compare to LME49600, I have high expectations because one of my pen pals speaks very highly of them even compared to LME49600.


----------



## sergioL

will wait this one? )
http://www.njr.com/MUSES/series/MUSES03.html


----------



## bahamot

Is iBasso P5 still a god buy today?


----------



## antdroid

Several years later....

I found a good deal for a lightly used demo unit that was basically brand new and impulsively bought one. I love this little form factor, and it looks pretty nice. I'm using it as a small desktop stack for IEMs paired with the Cayin RU6 R-2R dongle. It's a tad out-dated now, but I still think it sounds pretty nice and elegant, and I like that it can be portable or it can be a desktop amp, though it doesn't have quite the power I'd want for my most demanding headphone (Susvara).

I did notice a few issues in this thread and found some quick solutions to it, in case anyone ever buys this amp used in the future.

Torroid Transformer EMI -- The torroid gives off a lot of EMI and the Power supply case isnt enough to contain it when the Amp is stacked directly on top of it. I discovered that the magnetic mounting pads that are used for magnetic phone mounts can be adhered to the bottom front of the amp and reduce the EMI buzz to almost nothing on my IEMs. I used two layers of it. I tried to shield the power supply itself, internally, but there wasnt an easy way to do that without custom making a round donut shaped metal part to block the noise.

The humming when you touch the volume knob. This bothered me quite a bit too. Basically it looks like the issue is that the Volume Knob/Pot isn't actually touching the chassis. It's floating on the hole cut-out, so it isnt actually grounded. I ran a wire from the nut/washer in the back to the threaded portion of the pot and that fixed the touch/hum issue completely.


----------

